# Xz's 3ft High tech + low tech nano experiments



## zetvi

Are the lighting for those non co2 tank 23W CFL 6500k ? Can you tell us a little more about your dosing/ water change schedule when you first set them up?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Hmm actually I think that they're phillips CFL 23w, warm white which would be 2700k or so. The pics are not color corrected, so they actually don't look as yellow as one might think ?.

For the non-CO2 tanks, I pre-soak the soil for a couple of weeks before using, and as per habit, add some base fertilizer, iron rich clay. Dosing wise, I dose 20ppm nitrates(KNO3) and about 1ppm phosphate (k2HPO4) every 2 weeks, combined with a 50% water change. I don't dose Fe until I start to see deficiencies or slowed growth. The temperature of the tanks are quite warm though (its the tropics here), all tanks run above averagely 80f, with highs of 84f-86f. Its not a static system though, dosing changes as plant reaction changes. I.e. If I see GSA on the glass, I'll increase phosphate dosing.


----------



## Tiptop

Beautiful colors on the big tank! The reds really pop against all the greens and different textures. The smaller tank with the glosso is gorgeous.


----------



## zetvi

Xiaozhuang said:


> Hmm actually I think that they're phillips CFL 23w, warm white which would be 2700k or so. The pics are not color corrected, so they actually don't look as yellow as one might think ?.
> 
> For the non-CO2 tanks, I pre-soak the soil for a couple of weeks before using, and as per habit, add some base fertilizer, iron rich clay. Dosing wise, I dose 20ppm nitrates(KNO3) and about 1ppm phosphate (k2HPO4) every 2 weeks, combined with a 50% water change. I don't dose Fe until I start to see deficiencies or slowed growth. The temperature of the tanks are quite warm though (its the tropics here), all tanks run above averagely 80f, with highs of 84f-86f. Its not a static system though, dosing changes as plant reaction changes. I.e. If I see GSA on the glass, I'll increase phosphate dosing.


Wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## Mark.burns43

Awsome. Always something to be learned


----------



## ua hua

Beautiful tank. I really like the way you have red plants scattered around throughout the scape. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Thanks all~ Some people say that the red is a bit too fragmented (more on the right side than left); I'm thinking of a way to make things less scattered, and may move/remove some of the AR on the right. Will also probably prune the ludwigia red in the center more aggressively, it sticks out a bit too much now. Some of the downoi is also getting quite large; the ones in the front are starting to block the rocks; I'll remove some but keep growing a smaller number larger.


----------



## nanomania

Hey xiaozhuang, can u give your recepie for dirt? Im looking to grow runners like hc, glosso, dhg, etc. Also have u added fish or shrimps to ur setup?


----------



## Jalopy

Awesome tank. Maybe one day I can do a non co2 tank like that.


----------



## HybridHerp

Dude, your tanks are awesome. You say on the big one you are running a dutch BML XB and the 10,000K XB? Which one do you use in pictures?

Also, gotta ask, your grow those altherneria so well, why'd you never get the variegated one?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

nanomania said:


> Hey xiaozhuang, can u give your recepie for dirt? Im looking to grow runners like hc, glosso, dhg, etc. Also have u added fish or shrimps to ur setup?


I have dirt capped with aquarium substrate. There is peat and iron rich clay below the dirt; thats about it. The substrate isn't particularly well fertilized; I was supposed to add osmocote but I forgot. I do most of the fertilization through the water column.

I have a few cherry shrimps inside, and about 15 celestial pearl danios.... they used to be quite shy, though now they rise to the water surface to feed when they sense that its feeding time.

Bump:


HybridHerp said:


> Dude, your tanks are awesome. You say on the big one you are running a dutch BML XB and the 10,000K XB? Which one do you use in pictures?
> 
> Also, gotta ask, your grow those altherneria so well, why'd you never get the variegated one?


Thanks man; I only run the Dutch when taking pics, and on top of that I use a 24w CFL warm white 2200k to bring out the orange/warmer tones.

I do have the variegated one (I think). I have the AR rosanervig, highlighted in white circle: you can see the white veins










It is more pink/magenta, while the AR minis are darker red. It also grows taller. Seems to be picker though.


----------



## GoGo98102

Very nice. My lights are too cool (BML 10k Planted) and reds don't look vivid.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

GoGo98102 said:


> Very nice. My lights are too cool (BML 10k Planted) and reds don't look vivid.


Send them back man. I think they do exchanges; at least the customer service is good, and the fixtures do produce a lot of PAR. Personally, I find even the dutch too cool (hence the supplementary warm white CFL).


----------



## DaveFish

Looks awesome as hell man!!! Great work. I agree with your low tech methods. Exactly what I am hoping for with the S. repens carpet-which should be easy, easy plant. I once had a glosso carpet in a high tech tank and a low tech tank. Dirt with occasional fert dosing is great, I still prefer Aquasoil with Osmocote Plus pellets in the substrate. Either way, they both work. Right now I don't do anything to my low tech except pluck the occasional old or dying leaf and do bi monthly water changes. Super easy and fun tank to maintain. Your high tech tank is looking outstanding! Thanks for sharing man.


----------



## GoGo98102

Xiaozhuang said:


> Send them back man. I think they do exchanges; at least the customer service is good, and the fixtures do produce a lot of PAR. Personally, I find even the dutch too cool (hence the supplementary warm white CFL).


Their customer service was good with Cara reading the BML forum until recently. I ordered my light with the hanging kit but the kit was missing the ceiling mount adapter. I mentioned it to Cara and emailed BML. Cara said she would send one to me right away. BML never emailed me back. That was over 3 weeks ago.

Now Cara is not responding anymore, including the private email I sent her. Since I already mounted my light using Homedepot stuff, I just figured I might not buy from them again. Maybe they are going out of business.


----------



## mattcham

GoGo98102 said:


> Now Cara is not responding anymore...maybe they are going out of business.


I doubt that. BML just launched a new product line 2 weeks ago. Maybe Cara left the company?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

mattcham said:


> I doubt that. BML just launched a new product line 2 weeks ago. Maybe Cara left the company?


I thought that they were moving to a larger facility or something ?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

DaveFish said:


> Looks awesome as hell man!!! Great work. I agree with your low tech methods. Exactly what I am hoping for with the S. repens carpet-which should be easy, easy plant. I once had a glosso carpet in a high tech tank and a low tech tank. Dirt with occasional fert dosing is great, I still prefer Aquasoil with Osmocote Plus pellets in the substrate. Either way, they both work. Right now I don't do anything to my low tech except pluck the occasional old or dying leaf and do bi monthly water changes. Super easy and fun tank to maintain. Your high tech tank is looking outstanding! Thanks for sharing man.


Thanks for coming by man. Aquasoil is unbeatable if you don't consider the price, which can get quite big if doing larger size tanks. I remember you saying in your earlier vids that you don't favor it, and I thought hmm I wonder how long it'll take for him to come around haa


----------



## klibs

Xiaozhuang said:


> Send them back man. I think they do exchanges; at least the customer service is good, and the fixtures do produce a lot of PAR. Personally, I find even the dutch too cool (hence the supplementary warm white CFL).


+1

I just got a dutch XB / 10000K planted combo and I immediately returned the 10000K. Wayyyy too cool. The dutch looks amazing - can't wait til I get the second one.

They should have no problem honoring your return unless it has been a while - just pay shipping.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Some more pics of the small tank after pruning


























This is the L. Arcuata portion of the large tank after pruning: The bones/stems are shaped to 2 small hills as I felt 1 patch was monotonous. Will post pics after it has grown out again.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Side project: Green wall lit by BML leds (bottom panel), and MH (vertical panel)


----------



## vanish

Sweet wall!


----------



## pewpewkittah

That wall is SWEET! Also, I don't know if I said this yet.. but both of your tanks are gorgeous. The layout of the 47g is perfect with the variety of colors and stems, especially the red blotches! Nice job.

Is the wall in your house?! Also, how many CPD do you have? They seem pretty comfortable.. I noticed they are hanging around the middle-top of the tank within your pictures. From what I gathered, they tend to shy towards the bottom layer of tanks.


----------



## AquaAurora

Omg please give details on your plant wall like how you set it up. Are they growing in planters or on a mesh? and full plant list.


----------



## DaveFish

We need some updates dude! Maybe a video?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

pewpewkittah said:


> That wall is SWEET! Also, I don't know if I said this yet.. but both of your tanks are gorgeous. The layout of the 47g is perfect with the variety of colors and stems, especially the red blotches! Nice job.
> 
> Is the wall in your house?! Also, how many CPD do you have? They seem pretty comfortable.. I noticed they are hanging around the middle-top of the tank within your pictures. From what I gathered, they tend to shy towards the bottom layer of tanks.


Thanks man, the red AR minis are really performing ha. The CPDs do tend to be more shy, at least at the start. I find that mine tends to cluster at the surface when they sense you're gonna feed them. If I mess around the tank very regularly, pruning etc, it makes them more shy also. If water parameters are off, they become much less active quickly. So quite sensitive in that sense. I have about 16 of them in the tank, along with about 10 micro rasboras as dither fish. I think rising to the surface may not be the most natural thing for them, as they usually pick around the mid/bottom, so nowadays I try to feed them sinking stuff that hits the mid/lower regions to not disrupt their natural tendencies so much.

The wall is a fabric with pockets sewed into it; with a drip system with timer at the top that waters the entire wall twice a day, the water drips off at the bottom into a trough that flows into the drain. The pockets are filled with soil/peat and the fabric wall is mounted onto a steel grid for structural integrity. We had the contractor do most of the construction together with the rest of the apartment. Its basically a vertical terrarium I guess; and for a start we chose hardier plants that can creep and attach onto the fabric (The one with heart shaped leaves is the common money plant, the longer leaved ones with white edges is Chlorophytum bichetii, and there is also some sygonium mixed in). Might introduce some colors etc when I get a better sense of how well the system is working. Has been running for about 3 months now and I've done quite a bit of pruning to keep it even. The fabric wall can get a bit unsightly if exposed, but dense planting hides it quite well. Compared to planters, a fabric wall with pockets is flatter, but only allow smaller plants. Its flatter and lighter construction is easier/less costly to mount than having a frame for larger planters . The watering system is also relatively simple; water drips quite evenly through the fabric background from the top. I think if larger planters were used, each horizontal panel may need its own drip system.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

DaveFish said:


> We need some updates dude! Maybe a video?


Haa I do have a description vid, if you don't mind my odd accent at 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXWdlaz16RI

I'm thinking of changing out the staurogyne repens for something else though, so maybe that'll be a major update. Else stuff looks quite the same except more grown in; and the bushes are quite big by now.


----------



## ua hua

Xiaozhuang said:


> Haa I do have a description vid, if you don't mind my odd accent at
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXWdlaz16RI
> 
> I'm thinking of changing out the staurogyne repens for something else though, so maybe that'll be a major update. Else stuff looks quite the same except more grown in; and the bushes are quite big by now.


Great video. This tank is one of my favorites on this site. I really like everything about it. 

What are you thinking of putting in the place of the Staurogyne repens?


----------



## fishophile

The large tank looks great! My next set up will probably be inspired by this.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

ua hua said:


> What are you thinking of putting in the place of the Staurogyne repens?


Hee thanks! I'm thinking of either Limnophilia Vietnam, or maybe blxya; the long leaves would be a better contrast and blxya has a yellowish/reddish tinge, which I prefer to staurogyne's green in this case. Just got hands on some new rocks and can't resist tweaking the hardscape as well. I removed the medium left rock and replanted the entire mid. I realized that my foreground was unnecessarily large, and thus intend to push out the mid, with some additional layers for added complexity. Replanted the arcuata at the back to match the growth rates of the now-redone mid ground. Will post pics when the dust has settled.

Another thing that I realized along the way is that the variegated AR gets quite large. Not sure to force-prune it to be smaller or limit it to only perhaps a couple of stalks on the left side.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Experimenting with AR mini in the low tech setting:


----------



## tylergvolk

This thread was very enjoyable. I like your plant usage and how your tank has evolved over time. Very nice work. 

On another note, I'm very interested in your low-tech tanks. I'm sure other members are curious as to how you created the low-tech tanks as well. Maybe create a new journal?


----------



## Dantrasy

Love your 47g. The composition and plants health is as good as it gets. Well done mate!


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Thanks guys... 



tylergvolk said:


> On another note, I'm very interested in your low-tech tanks. I'm sure other members are curious as to how you created the low-tech tanks as well. Maybe create a new journal?


Hmm I should do this, been a bit tardy in keeping track of the low tech tanks. I think the setup matters quite a bit, because there are fewer factors to manipulate in a low tech setup, but I also wanted to do a bit more experimentation before giving recommendations to people; so I've been trying on tanks with slightly different dimensions and soils.


----------



## burr740

All these tanks are so nice looking. I have a question about the Ludwigia sp red in the 47 gal. How do you keep it so small? I understand it's probably not that way all the time, just looking for any tips in general on how to prune L species. Mine get so out of control! Do you just re-plant the tops on a regular basis, or what exactly? Thanks.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Thanks for stopping by! Hmm It's a combination of trimming off the tops to a height that I want, and pre-emptively pinching/cutting off tips that start to grow towards a direction that I don't want it spreading to. For L. sp red, the rooted stem is quite strong if its healthy, and the top can be trimmed off repeated; side shoots sprout fast. The whole bunch in the 47g are branches that come off from about 4 mother stems that root into the substrate. I felt that the trimming for the L. sp red is actually poorly done in the pics compared to the L. Arcuata; it can be contoured in a very exact manner, but I must have missed it when I took this set of pics.

About every 4 months I allow the current batch to grow longer, then do a replanting of tops (where the top node to bottom has no branching). 

I think that trimming and allowing side shoots to sprout allows more self-organization (because the plant will grow in a way that doesn't shade itself that much), it makes for a neater, denser bush. Replanting tops kinda resets the plant form to be competitive against surrounding plants. In the search for neater tanks I've been doing alot more pruning and almost no replanting for tops (until after many months). Just a theory based on observation though. It seems to apply to other plants as well. The effect is most apparent in the Ludwigia arcuata (orange background bush); where the dense bush must be achieved through trimming and allowing the side shoots to self-organize to fill up the space. If I just grabbed a bunch of them and planted them side by side, they'll grow in a vertical competitive manner instead of spreading out. I've been wanting to do a video to demonstrate this (because people don't seem to talk about it much) , so I've replanted the entire middle of the tank (start from scratch with sparse stems) and pruned it into a bush like in the pics over the past few weeks. The bushes have grown back in over the past month though, so in a week or so I'll finish my video.

Using an older set of pics to illustrate:
When background stems are planted individually, abeit densely... they each struggle to outgrow the neighbour:









After allowing it to grow out further, before doing a very aggressive trim:









After it has grown out; with self-organization with respect to neighbouring plants:









I know you were asking about L. sp red. But the pruning technique is similar, except that Sp red spreads sideways quite abit more than L. Arcuata. I'm thinking of trying a large pruned sp. Red background for the next tank though Hmm...


----------



## tylergvolk

That last post was very useful information. You right, people don't really talk about this but I think it's the secret to make a "good" tank "great". I would love to see a video demonstrate along with a time lapse show the plant behaviors. 

Great topic!


----------



## burr740

Great info man, thanks. Effective pruning for various looks is the main skill Im trying to learn right now, and you dont see the finer points discussed very often. I never realized the part about side shoots re-growing in a non-competitive manner, but it makes perfect sense (and is obvious now that I know what Im seeing) I look forward to your video on the subject.


----------



## HybridHerp

Dude, that was one of the most helpful posts on pruning I've ever seen.

And I've never overly thought about it but it seems like it's make sense. I take it as well that using side shoots as opposed to replanting tops would also serve to make trimming easier, as if the plant isn't becoming multiple competing plants it probably does not grow upwards as much or shade everything ever right?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

HybridHerp said:


> Dude, that was one of the most helpful posts on pruning I've ever seen.
> 
> And I've never overly thought about it but it seems like it's make sense. I take it as well that using side shoots as opposed to replanting tops would also serve to make trimming easier, as if the plant isn't becoming multiple competing plants it probably does not grow upwards as much or shade everything ever right?


Thanks man, yeah that's what I think happens. Even downoi exhibits this in an interesting manner. However, depending on how the plant growth shoots form, not all are suitable for pruning into dense bush form. Rotala rotundifolia/wallichi, Hemianthus glomeratus, Ludwigia arcuata/brevipes, Limnophila aromatic/vietnam are some examples of plants suitable for dense background bushes. Ludwigia repens is one of the worst; it grows wide and open with large flattish leaves. Some others like Rotala macrandra/Ludwigia pantanal prefer to be unshaded, and doesn't form alot of side shoots (and look nicer with a single large shoot).


----------



## tylergvolk

I agree about L. Repens. They just don't cooporate, ever! lol


----------



## Xiaozhuang

The first video of the trimming/pruning series is done; for you guys reading these posts there is nothing new... I think. I just transferred the info here into video format; the actual trimming vid will be done probably within these 2 weeks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSngM7OVpPc


----------



## 10G

Beautiful tanks dude, great vid on how to prune background plants.


----------



## Dan110024

Great thread. Some very good information here. Will be revisiting when I setup a low tech tank


----------



## tylergvolk

Xiaozhuang said:


> The first video of the trimming/pruning series is done; for you guys reading these posts there is nothing new... I think. I just transferred the info here into video format; the actual trimming vid will be done probably within these 2 weeks
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSngM7OVpPc



I absolutely love how you articulated the process in this video with explanation and diagrams. This video is worth it's weight in gold in the planted aquarium hobby. Can't wait for the next video.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Thanks for the kind words !

Part 2 with actual pruning of the past few weeks is done:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6krMac942KU

I parted the mountain in the tank...


----------



## TheGrinch

dude the tank is awesome!


----------



## Xiaozhuang

TheGrinch said:


> dude the tank is awesome!




Have yet another low tech nano to add to the collection:

and the vid:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V---lJoiQdw


----------



## burr740

Cool tank. I like that the driftwood is mostly bare, and that one little clump of floater.  

Also enjoyed that latest vid, thanks.


----------



## Gilles

Very very Nice! Do you still dose 20ppm NO3 and 1PPM Po4 every 2 weeks into your tank? If not, can you share your current modified EI regime with regards to how much dry powder (NO3/PO4/CSM+B) into your tank per how many days?
And do you use any other additives like DTPA Fe?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

hi thanks for visiting !

I tweak the dosing slightly as the pruning cycle changes, as the ludwigia arcuata bush makes up quite a bit of plant mass in the tank. I ease off the phosphates for a bit everything I deep prune the large bushes.

So the cycle goes like this:
Water change 25% every 5 days - due to usage of limestone (seiryu rock) in the tank, the KH rises everyday, so I choose a more frequent WC schedule but change less amount. After WC, the KH will usually be around 5-6 and rises to 8-9 on day 5. This also corresponds to a TDS flux between 130 - 200. The dosage is pretty lean for a heavily planted tank... 

- I dose a larger dose after the water change and use smaller doses towards day 5 to keep the TDS more stable. Fe/Traces by CSM + B dosed daily as EDTA doesn't last long in high KH tanks

After WC
Day 1: 
I dose 7ppm magnesium by MgSO4
6ppm nitrates by KNO3
5ppm potassium by K2SO4 (on top of what is given by KNO3)
0.3ppm phosphates by KH2PO4
0.05ppm Fe/traces by CSM + B

Day 2:
0.05ppm Fe/traces by CSM + B

Day 3:
3ppm K
3ppm N
0.1ppm PO4
0.05 Fe/Traces

Day 4 same as day 2 and day 5 same as day 3...

This puts potassium/Nitrates in the range of 15-30










Some tweaks depending on what I see:
Colored stems not as richly colored as they are; increase dose of phosphates/ Fe + Traces

Leaf issues - check potassium (rare except at the start when dosing was even more lean)

Sometimes I do some the odd algae; some dust/cladophora - tend to go away with better CO2 control but I find cutting down phosphates seem to help also, especially in high light tanks.


----------



## synaethetic

Great read. I've got similar plant mass in my tank, taking some fert knowledge with me from your thread.


----------



## Majones32004

Hello Xiaozhuang I recently saw your video on Youtube which led me to this forum. This is my first post on here and I think you've done a very thorough job explaining the pruning process. I used to live in Seoul, South Korea and would watch the aquascapers while pruning but didn't understand their process.

Recently I've setup my scape and feel I'm having flow issues, do you think you can help me out here?

Here is a picture of my scape:
http://www.njagc.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=5990&d=1419555654


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Hi, I can't seem to open your attachment?


----------



## Majones32004

Xiaozhuang said:


> Hi, I can't seem to open your attachment?


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15979663007/

Sorry about that, here's a better link


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Okay I see it... I'm overseas now in Italy and wil only be back in couple of days; I need some access to files on my computer to reply you


----------



## huhu89151734

Dude! Updates please!!!!!


----------



## philipraposo1982

Gorgeous tanks and your trimming videos are best I have seen. Top stuff there, great job 

So you don't dose any excel or run co2 in your low tech right? How are you avoiding algae outbreaks?

What lighting is on the low tech? Maybe I missed it but I couldn't find the info.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

philipraposo1982 said:


> Gorgeous tanks and your trimming videos are best I have seen. Top stuff there, great job
> 
> So you don't dose any excel or run co2 in your low tech right? How are you avoiding algae outbreaks?
> 
> What lighting is on the low tech? Maybe I missed it but I couldn't find the info.


Thanks! I think a certain amount of CO2 comes from the soil decomposition, and the low tech tanks have very low bio-loads; the mechanics are similar to high-tech - having more competitive plants means less algae issues. And low tech tanks benefits from being very very stable compared to tanks with Co2. I use a 24w cfl desklamp for all the smaller tanks; they give great adjust ability (higher for lower light), and allows for altering light direction to shine around the hardscape.

Bump:


huhu89151734 said:


> Dude! Updates please!!!!!


Oh nuoo ppl chasing now...

Have been busy with work, and have a new 3ft tank to scape; some preliminary rock work to tease


----------



## lamiskool

OOooooOOooh Love the rockscape!!


----------



## Sub1117

Those pieces of petrified wood are perfect! I've been wanting to do something like this so badly haha. Love the layout!


----------



## Nanoful

I like it ! My look alittle tradition those


----------



## MissOddi

I love the petrified wood scape! What did you use under the back left one to give it more height? I'm assuming you'll dirt/plant that area?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

MissOddi said:


> I love the petrified wood scape! What did you use under the back left one to give it more height? I'm assuming you'll dirt/plant that area?


Thanks guys... i used some sort of plastic grid that I found at the garden shop, like eggcrate it allows substrate to fall through and can be planted on


----------



## Dantrasy

Nice rocks. 

I prefer the second placement pic, but i'm sure you'll change it up again into something even better.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Tree scape in a mini tank... gimicky but oh well, comes with a how-to vid on the channel


----------



## MissOddi

Love the tree!


----------



## Sub1117

Any updates on the 47g?


----------



## tylergvolk

Gimmicky but looks good man. Which moss you use for tree?


----------



## ChemGuyEthan

All these tanks look great! I'm hoping to try my hand at a nano low-tech soon. I've got a 2.5 gallon low iron tank that's itching for something to be put into it... Hoping it'll turn out half as good as yours, haha.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

tylergvolk said:


> Gimmicky but looks good man. Which moss you use for tree?


I used weeping moss! or at least I think that is what it is, the labeling at shops isn't always precise

Bump:


ChemGuyEthan said:


> All these tanks look great! I'm hoping to try my hand at a nano low-tech soon. I've got a 2.5 gallon low iron tank that's itching for something to be put into it... Hoping it'll turn out half as good as yours, haha.


Haa small tanks are fun ! Good luck~

Bump:


Sub1117 said:


> Any updates on the 47g?


I'm changing out the tank for crystal glass one with nicer seams (a lot of old scratches on this one as well as small cracks due to careless rock movement), but there will be other stuff to see soon ~


----------



## sumer

Dennis, Y U NO post more video?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

LOL I've doing some replanting, and some experiments. Been a bit busy lately, but will do some in a week or 2 I think.


----------



## wowja

Your 47 gal is still one of the best tanks I've seen. The dense compact growth and coloration is not easy to achieve. I'm still learning...

Have you estimated how much PAR you were getting at the substrate? Its definitely 100+ but how much higher?

Balance all parameters is most important; but I don't want to end up with "leggy" growth which I see with some LED setups even at 100 PAR?


----------



## kimchilee

this thread is so enjoyable! i'm totally inspired.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

wowja said:


> Your 47 gal is still one of the best tanks I've seen. The dense compact growth and coloration is not easy to achieve. I'm still learning...
> 
> Have you estimated how much PAR you were getting at the substrate? Its definitely 100+ but how much higher?
> 
> Balance all parameters is most important; but I don't want to end up with "leggy" growth which I see with some LED setups even at 100 PAR?


Higher PAR doesn't always mean more compact growth. Stem elongation in aquatic plants is mostly due to ethylene accumulation in the meri-stem, brought about by poor O2 levels in the water, or a high CO2 to O2 ratio. 

It is connected also to growth rates - and therefore temperature as well. Lean dosing with moderate CO2 levels in cool water, slower growth rates give more compact growth forms than warm water, super fast growth rates. Some plants react differently in different parameters as well so its not always a universal answer. 

The PAR of the 47g is about 140 - 150 averagely at the substrate level... it's a bit excessive to be honest

Bump: Finished growing another 15 Gal for this season; went for a budget build this time - two Ikea desklamps, dirt capped with aquarium substrate (as usual), inline CO2 atomizer

Other details

Plants: HC foreground, pearlweed background/Hemianthus glomeratus, H. tripartita, Stauogyne repens, Ludwigia sp. red,

Fish: Boraras merah, Boraras brigittae, Pseudomugil gertrudae, Celestial pearl danio

Substrate: Layered dirt, capped with aquarium substrate. Base layer is a clay heavy subsoil, topped with organic compost mix, then capped with ANS aquarium substrate (mostly inert) & plain grey sand.

Lights: 2 X 20w CFLs Ikea desk lamps (http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20370383/) Lights are on 7 hours a day and light fixtures are 3 inches above water surface. 2700k Bulbs are used for growing, switched out for 6500k bulbs for filming as 2700k bulbs look good visually in real life but too yellow for camera to compensate.

Fertilization: Macros - 4ppm Nitrates, 0.5ppm phosphates, 5ppm potassium dosed every other day through KNO3, KH2PO4 and K2SO4. On days that Macros are not dosed, 0.3ppm Fe & traces dosed through plantex CSM + B. 4ppm. Magnesium dosed once every 5 days together with 40% water change.

Circulation/filter: One of the Ehiem ecco models rated for a larger tank

CO2: ANS regulator with solenoid (local brand) ; UP Aqua inline atomizer that delivers a fine mist. CO2 comes on an hour before lights on and turns off 2 hours before lights off.

Other water parameters: Relatively alkaline water- KH between 7 to 11 due to limestone. Temperature 27-29 degrees celsius. GH/pH untested - estimated to be around GH10 / pH7. TDS - around 250-300


----------



## Chris_Produces

Hey looks awesome! What bulbs did you go with in those ikea lamps?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Chris_Produces said:


> Hey looks awesome! What bulbs did you go with in those ikea lamps?


Thanks man I use 20w spiral CFLs... I use the 2700k ones for normal growing/viewing but use the 6500k ones while taking photographs because the 2700k ones look too warm for the camera to compensate


----------



## bpb

Where has this thread been all my life. Love the health and color you're getting. Interesting note about the co2/o2 concentration in the water. I've always had ridiculously leggy stem growth, but have tried to entirely eliminated surface agitation along with super high co2 injection and high light, as to not waste co2 and try to drive more compact growth but it hasnt worked. Perhaps I should try pointing that powerhead up instead of down to even things out a bit. I was always afraid to lose co2, but my fish frequently gasp and I have leggy stems so perhaps my o2 is so low. not to hijack I just haven't read this before and it was interesting to see.


----------



## csynic

what lights did you use in the first pic of the first page? that long LED strip - the colors are really popping on that shot!


----------



## Xiaozhuang

bpb said:


> Where has this thread been all my life. Love the health and color you're getting. Interesting note about the co2/o2 concentration in the water. I've always had ridiculously leggy stem growth, but have tried to entirely eliminated surface agitation along with super high co2 injection and high light, as to not waste co2 and try to drive more compact growth but it hasnt worked. Perhaps I should try pointing that powerhead up instead of down to even things out a bit. I was always afraid to lose co2, but my fish frequently gasp and I have leggy stems so perhaps my o2 is so low. not to hijack I just haven't read this before and it was interesting to see.


Tom barr does talk about it now and then. Alternatively you can search for and read the paper "Ethylene-promoted Elongation: an adaptation to submergence stress" by Michael B. jackson, Oxford press. It has more details inside.

Bump:


csynic said:


> what lights did you use in the first pic of the first page? that long LED strip - the colors are really popping on that shot!


That's BML's dutch LED... with a supplementary warm white CFL for that shot


----------



## AquaAurora

Xiaozhuang said:


> Higher PAR doesn't always mean more compact growth. Stem elongation in aquatic plants is mostly due to ethylene accumulation in the meri-stem, brought about by poor O2 levels in the water, or a high CO2 to O2 ratio.
> 
> It is connected also to growth rates - and therefore temperature as well. Lean dosing with moderate CO2 levels in cool water, slower growth rates give more compact growth forms than warm water, super fast growth rates. Some plants react differently in different parameters as well so its not always a universal answer.
> 
> The PAR of the 47g is about 140 - 150 averagely at the substrate level... it's a bit excessive to be honest
> 
> Bump: Finished growing another 15 Gal for this season; went for a budget build this time - two Ikea desklamps, dirt capped with aquarium substrate (as usual), inline CO2 atomizer
> 
> HC carpet, hemianthus glomeratus background, ludwigia sp red, some staurogyne repens. CO2 was badly tuned when I went for holiday, so some of the older growth and HC carpet isn't in very good shape


Very stunning scape! Love the large 'cave entrance'.


----------



## treyLcham

Wow I really like this scape!!! Well and all ur other scales lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewss

wow that scape with the cave entrance is amazing! great job!


----------



## Sub1117

Wow that is some amazing growth with 2 cfls! I'm especially impressed with the tame hydrocotyle! How do you trim the hydrocotyle to maintain shape? Love the scape and overall design as well!


----------



## blesser13

This is awesome, your are very good! =)


----------



## lamiskool

Really love the "lushness" of this scape!


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Sub1117 said:


> Wow that is some amazing growth with 2 cfls! I'm especially impressed with the tame hydrocotyle! How do you trim the hydrocotyle to maintain shape? Love the scape and overall design as well!


Thanks guys !

The H. Tripartita grows quite aggressively... I stuffed some in the cracks between the rocks and trim the runners that grow out of the designated area every few days. No special technique in this case, just constant shaping. Plants tends to creep towards light source - so I planted it lower, and just maintained the trimming as it creeps upwards


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Another 90p tank (about 45gal)

The hardscape is hidden and over-grown since I went overseas for a holiday. Will probably go through one or two more deep pruning cycles and need to clear the path in the center too. Quite a few random plants stuck here and there as it is a holding tank for another 90p. I re-arranged the scape with the yellow stone as I didn't like the out-come/failure to match plants with scape. That tank has been replanted yet again


----------



## klibs

I'm always jealous of your tanks Dennis


----------



## Xiaozhuang

klibs said:


> I'm always jealous of your tanks Dennis


Thanks man.. Hope your plants are growing well too~


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Realized that I seldom post intermediate pics of my tanks before grow to completion so here is one:

Redid the mid ground and picked out some HC for another tank... Plant placement for midground isn't finalized; freshly added L. glandulosa in the left and right sides for some deeper reds










Another side project in the making as well


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Working on another arc scape  Will add smaller stones/accent later


----------



## zetvi

what stones do you use in this lay out ? I like the depth of this scape. But would it be considerable to "hide" the end of the path so that itd look infinite ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xiaozhuang

zetvi said:


> what stones do you use in this lay out ? I like the depth of this scape. But would it be considerable to "hide" the end of the path so that itd look infinite ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, They're seiryu(fake)/limestone/san sui rocks depending on who you ask. I can still move the stones at the back around, will probably wait till the plants grow in before deciding on final touches.

Good thing about the stuff being on plateforms is that I can move quite alot of rocks without compromising on the integrity of the slopes on either side.


----------



## zetvi

Thank for sharing the back's picture, the tank has an amazing depth itself. Do you think it's "dirt-able" on the entire tank ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xiaozhuang

zetvi said:


> Thank for sharing the back's picture, the tank has an amazing depth itself. Do you think it's "dirt-able" on the entire tank ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of the substrate now is dirt, I had to construct some minor walls with small sized lava rock to hold back the dirt slopes. Then I capped with sand/aquarium substrate. Takes a bit of planning to do though


----------



## exv152

Xiaozhuang said:


> Most of the substrate now is dirt, I had to construct some minor walls with small sized lava rock to hold back the dirt slopes. Then I capped with sand/aquarium substrate. Takes a bit of planning to do though


 Dennis, your tanks are among those here that truly demonstrate the artistic side of planted tanks. I really enjoy your setups and your youtube videos. This tank is especially nice. I wouldn't have added so many red plants to a single layout, but you've somehow made it work. What kind of lights are you using?


----------



## bpb

I never understood how judges in contests and even people on the forum say a tank to have too much red. I'm cut from the cloth that you literally cannot have too much red. I think a tank with ONLY varying degrees of red plants is the ideal end game to be quite frank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hetzer

Hi Dennis, your tanks are beautiful and I'm a big fan of your YouTube videos; very insightful and informative. Thank you! - Hetzer 

P.S. I like the *RED*


----------



## Xiaozhuang

exv152 said:


> What kind of lights are you using?


Thanks guys for the kind comments. I'm using a single BML dutch XB on this scape with a warm white CFL as a dawn/dusk lighting.

I think that with the advent of nature style scapes that emulate mountains/scenery/forests, smaller leaved green plants that blend into each other seamlessly preserves the illusion better than glaring bushes of red plants. More emphasis is placed on getting the rockwork and landscape illusion right rather than on growing interesting plants. For the same reasons you'll never see sword plants/lotus and other large specimen plants in competition scapes nowadays. Also a scape that is fun for a hobbyist might not make the best photographs for a competition


----------



## bpb

Nature scapes are cool and I appreciate good rock work covered in mosses and micro leaf plants, but a well groomed Dutch tank still is the pinnacle to me. I appreciate your scapes especially for that reason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsarrow

Xiaozhuang said:


> Another 90p tank (about 45gal)


Fabulous tanks as always. Just curious what make/model are the little power heads your using in this an other tanks for increased circulation?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

jsarrow said:


> Fabulous tanks as always. Just curious what make/model are the little power heads your using in this an other tanks for increased circulation?


haa I'm not sure actually ? They're very cheap ones from China, about $3 - 5 USD each. I choose them because I wanted something low-power/gentle and these were as small as I could get. I treat them as disposable; basically run them till they give out then change. Some of them last surprisingly long though


----------



## dhsanti

Question on your 5 Gallon high tech what's your regimen on maintaining it and dosing


----------



## Xiaozhuang

dhsanti said:


> Question on your 5 Gallon high tech what's your regimen on maintaining it and dosing


That tank was grown under metal halides, so it had very high lighting. Nothing particularly special about the dosing - slightly leaner version of EI. Weekly water changes, pruning etc.

Bump:









Added Blood Vomit, (Trithuria species) and CRS shrimp into the tank. Has been doing well for the past few weeks


----------



## burr740

Ooooh look at the little Blood vomit!

I recently bought one for my tank (yes, only one) My water is moderately hard, 11/13 or thereabouts. At that price I wanted to make sure it could thrive in my water before dropping 100 bucks on 5 or 6. Ive had it for about ten days, it seems to be doing OK so far. Kinda hard to tell really, it still looks about the same as when I got it.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

burr740 said:


> Ooooh look at the little Blood vomit!
> 
> I recently bought one for my tank (yes, only one) My water is moderately hard, 11/13 or thereabouts. At that price I wanted to make sure it could thrive in my water before dropping 100 bucks on 5 or 6. Ive had it for about ten days, it seems to be doing OK so far. Kinda hard to tell really, it still looks about the same as when I got it.


Haa I don't understand why is it so expensive, and so uncommon. I saw it in a aquatic plant shop in Japan and curiosity got the better of me, I paid about 20 USD for a small specimen, which I brought back and planted. Now I have about 5 plants after splitting them. I think the novelty factor is large, but it's a small plant that can disappear in a big tank. I think it's nice for nano tanks though, as the red on the carpet is quite contrasting. I'm thinking of carpeting portions of the front with it. It does grow visibly though... so it's not that slow growing, I was afraid it'd take forever

Trimmed background.... Blood vomit seem tiny


----------



## SwampGremlin

Great tanks thanks for sharing 📛


----------



## Xiaozhuang

SwampGremlin said:


> Great tanks thanks for sharing 📛


Thanks man~

One thing I have noticed is that the sand paths in the scape are really easy to maintain. Debris tend to remain on the surface or build up at the sides and is easily removed through a surface vacuum during water change. Having plants at the side keeps the aquasoil back; and it doesn't really mix unless you stir it up quite violently. So far the paths in the scapes I have have mostly been added after the scape is grown in somewhat. (wasn't sure whether I wanted a path). I scrapped off the top layer of aquasoil and replaced it with sand using a spoon. It's quite easy to add a path to established scapes.


----------



## dru

All of your tanks are awesome and there is a lot of great info in your journal 

What are you using for hardscape supports?


----------



## treyLcham

Wow! Really looks great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3rdworldmon

What layers of soil do you use exactly? As in I see you have potting soil then maybe clay? then a cap of some sort of sand? Can you run me through your favorite recipe for substrate layers? Your tanks are inspiring.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

dru said:


> All of your tanks are awesome and there is a lot of great info in your journal
> 
> What are you using for hardscape supports?


Thanks guys

I'm using this plastic stuff they sell at garden shops to keep pots raised so that water can drain through the holes under the pot. Not sure what exactly are they called, but they're pretty strong









Bump:


3rdworldmon said:


> What layers of soil do you use exactly? As in I see you have potting soil then maybe clay? then a cap of some sort of sand? Can you run me through your favorite recipe for substrate layers? Your tanks are inspiring.


It's not very complicated; I use a less organic heavy layer for the base where it's gona be deep, so that anaerobic conditions don't occur - this layer mostly provides iron. In the mid layer I use organic compost, and the top layer is aquasoil cap. I find that such a setup allows fine rooting, high CEC, yet is cheap enough to setup. Most of the fert dosing occurs through the water column, but as water column permeates through the substrate layer as well, some of the ferts will end up enriching the substrate.

Bump: Minor update on the 15 gallon - still waiting for plants to fill in some more. Arc is shrinking as the plants grow though, ha.


----------



## 3rdworldmon

What brand/product is the lesser organic material? and I'm guessing the middle layer is miracle gro organic?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

3rdworldmon said:


> What brand/product is the lesser organic material? and I'm guessing the middle layer is miracle gro organic?


I'm not from the US, I'm not sure I've seen miracle organic gro here. Hmm but it's an organic compost, without additional chemical fertilizers. A rough gauge of a mixed soil organic content is how black it is... the darker it is, the higher the level of organics, and the finer the debris, the more decomposed is it. The level of clay can be seen through how sticky it is when it's wet; if you can form balls with it then the clay content is significant. The rest of the variables; available NPK etc can be estimated through soaking the soil and testing how much is leached into the water column... I prefer slightly acidic soils. For high tech tanks I use leaner soils/less organic content while for low tech tanks I use a higher organic content soil


----------



## talontsiawd

All your tanks are amazing. They all have a natural feel/style with a ton of plants and color. I perfect combination and so well done. Truly inspiring.


----------



## bpb

+1. These tanks have been some of the biggest inspiration I've had in the hobby. I really feel like the execution in this thread is on par or better than the best tanks our hobby has seen. Plus the info and videos have been super informative and made a massive impact on my tank. Matter of fact Xz has basically saved my tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Thanks guys...

I've been fiddling this tank for quite long. Took out all the plants to move the hardscape once after the plants grown in as things looked odd. 

This was the early initial layout

















Eventually it changed to become this... the back is still quite bare, I eventually went with pogostemon erectus at the rear left and right, which can't be seen as I've just cut the plants









Bump: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=522201&thumb=1


----------



## bk.

I was wondering what happened to this setup, saw it in your first couple pages months ago. It came out great. I love those rocks and the hard scape.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

bk. said:


> I was wondering what happened to this setup, saw it in your first couple pages months ago. It came out great. I love those rocks and the hard scape.


Ah thanks, still doesn't have the effect I want though, may change it again soon argh...

Some new pics of Pseudomugil paskai/red neons that I have


----------



## Ashraf

Don't you have a youtube channel where you speak like a boss?

Damn kiasu la you pipul


----------



## Sub1117

I love the petrified wood hardscape! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Ashraf said:


> Don't you have a youtube channel where you speak like a boss?
> 
> Damn kiasu la you pipul


lol. must be me



Sub1117 said:


> I love the petrified wood hardscape! :thumbsup:


Hey thanks, I have taken it down ! next one will be better

Some minor pics from the limestone arc scape, which has grown in quite a bit










CPDs:

























Pseudomugil gertrude


----------



## Opare

Quick question, and sorry if you said it and I just missed it, but what's the plant with the needle like leaves with the kind of round nodular things at the top in the 5Gal Hi-tech with the Blood Vomit? Thanks and absolutely amazing tanks gives us fuel for our own ideas!


----------



## Sub1117

Any new low tech tanks? Love the new video btw.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Opare said:


> Quick question, and sorry if you said it and I just missed it, but what's the plant with the needle like leaves with the kind of round nodular things at the top in the 5Gal Hi-tech with the Blood Vomit? Thanks and absolutely amazing tanks gives us fuel for our own ideas!


nodular things ? Must be UG, utricularia graminifolia; a bladder wort - a carnivorous plant. The nodules are traps for micro-organisms in the water

Bump:


Sub1117 said:


> Any new low tech tanks? Love the new video btw.


Thanks man... I have come into possession of an excess of CO2 devices/regulators, so have less need for low tech tanks. Hmm I might set some up low tech tanks for people towards year end, but I don't have space for more low tech tanks at the moment.


----------



## Opare

Hmm not sure it quite looks like UG. On closer inspection I think it may be pearling, but I'm not quite sure. I zoomed in on what exactly I was looking at. Thanks again!


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Opare said:


> Hmm not sure it quite looks like UG. On closer inspection I think it may be pearling, but I'm not quite sure. I zoomed in on what exactly I was looking at. Thanks again!


Oh that is the flower stalk of Eriocaulon cinereum...


----------



## Mumford

That looks nice! Your CPDs look amazing, what're you feeding them?


----------



## Opare

Xiaozhuang said:


> Oh that is the flower stalk of Eriocaulon cinereum...


Thank you good sir!


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Mumford said:


> That looks nice! Your CPDs look amazing, what're you feeding them?


Thanks! I feed them a mix of various micro-pellets; NLS, Munster, Hikari. Genetics also vary quite a bit, it's hard to get good stock nowadays. I return the unattractive ones and buy new ones over many months, from different sources

There is a vid of the Celestial pearl danios as well
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rglcLN0mKvA

This was supposed to be a holding tank for some fish, but ended up arranging the rocks to have a scape; 6 gallon long

















Switched out fire reds for Bloody Mary shrimp in most tanks
They are more ruby red in color compared to PFRs

















Added Clown Killifish to the 3ft tank


----------



## bereninga

Wow, just looking at the first post, you truly are an expert. Very inspiring! Love all of your tanks.


----------



## Hetzer

Thats an awesome Killifish, really neat


----------



## Rapture

I love all of your tanks!!! And really appreciate the low tech/high light/high ferts/stem plants info.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Rapture said:


> I love all of your tanks!!! And really appreciate the low tech/high light/high ferts/stem plants info.


Thanks ! 

Last tank for the year probably; still working on some details/trimming in this one


----------



## Kaen130

Very nice tank👍🏼👍🏼. 
Don't mind can I ask where do you get your Ludwigia Arcuata? I'm thinking of getting some to fill up my back ground.


----------



## AquaAurora

Is that a fungus growing on the far left rock (reflected in class side wall) or a clump of white mineral in the rock?
Btw lovely scape!


----------



## anfield

Xiaozhuang said:


> Experimenting with AR mini in the low tech setting:


Im in the process of setting up a low tech tank. Getting reds at low tech is the hardest part but your AR seems quite red here. I'm not using soil but do you think burying a foam cup with some capped soil behind some rocks with the AR planted in it would work?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

AquaAurora said:


> Is that a fungus growing on the far left rock (reflected in class side wall) or a clump of white mineral in the rock?
> Btw lovely scape!


Yes it is !

Bump:


Kaen130 said:


> Very nice tank👍🏼👍🏼.
> Don't mind can I ask where do you get your Ludwigia Arcuata? I'm thinking of getting some to fill up my back ground.


Can buy from Aquatic Avenue at Redhill mrt; tell them Xiaozhuang sent you, and they'll charge you more

Bump:


anfield said:


> Im in the process of setting up a low tech tank. Getting reds at low tech is the hardest part but your AR seems quite red here. I'm not using soil but do you think burying a foam cup with some capped soil behind some rocks with the AR planted in it would work?


Should work in principle, ensure lower leaves are not shaded as well


----------



## Kaen130

Xiaozhuang said:


> Bump:
> 
> Can buy from Aquatic Avenue at Redhill mrt; tell them Xiaozhuang sent you, and they'll charge you more
> 
> Bump:



Lol!! Will go check it out, thanks =D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theatermusic87

These tanks look amazing, mine have a long ways to go. Any updates on your living wall?


----------



## Kaen130

@Xiaozhuang

Hi, I managed to get the L.Arcuata from AA.

It has been in my tank for about 2 weeks and it seems to turn green instead of the beautiful color in your tank. Do you know why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Kaen130 said:


> @*Xiaozhuang*
> 
> Hi, I managed to get the L.Arcuata from AA.
> 
> It has been in my tank for about 2 weeks and it seems to turn green instead of the beautiful color in your tank. Do you know why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Arcuata needs nitrates limitation/low nitrates to get red. I did see your post in AQ briefly.. but there is a lot of rubbish advice there... If you want to keep/breed CRS, should seriously consider not using grey rocks - those move GH/KH values too much as they're essentially weathered limestone

Bump:


theatermusic87 said:


> These tanks look amazing, mine have a long ways to go. Any updates on your living wall?


I'll take an update pic soon~... it's similar but slightly more messy, with some of the plants over-taking slower growers beside them


----------



## Kaen130

Xiaozhuang said:


> Arcuata needs nitrates limitation/low nitrates to get red. I did see your post in AQ briefly.. but there is a lot of rubbish advice there... If you want to keep/breed CRS, should seriously consider not using grey rocks - those move GH/KH values too much as they're essentially weathered limestone



I see, so I have to try reducing my KNO3 dosage. 

As for he rocks, really have to seriously consider as it involves re-scraping...or probably give up the shrimps >.<


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hcfeng

nice layout man


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Some plant shots:

Bucephalandra species:









Hygrophila pinnatifida - under nitrate limitation









Alternanthera reineckii Rosanervig - varigated AR, larger than the other ARs, and slower growing


----------



## mysticalnet

Nice AR Rosanervig !

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyUser

...wow


----------



## burr740

Insane color on that H pinna


----------



## bereninga

Very nice!


----------



## Xiaozhuang

burr740 said:


> Insane color on that H pinna


Thanks man... from nitrate limitation though - under lean/nitrate deprived conditions, it gets significantly redder


----------



## Nordic

You have a talent for picking hardscapes. And your plants are beyond reproach!!!!


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Recently attained a sample of an odd plant Eriocaulon quinquangular.... took a long time to convert to submersed form, (about a month ? ) but once converted growth seemed to speed up.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

The buce scape is growing in - made the scape with more rock wall surfaces for Bucep.


----------



## burr740

So good


----------



## Jamo33

Holy wow.
*slow claps*


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Adding some more plant pics; scaping a new tank with seiryu stone, but the background stone placement isn't final yet. Will probably move some plants around too


----------



## Jamo33

Dennis are you entering contests?

Honestly, these are amazing!


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Jamo33 said:


> Dennis are you entering contests?
> 
> Honestly, these are amazing!


Thanks man... Ha haven't tried any yet, maybe in coming years

side shot of 4ft









Proserpinaca palustris


----------



## Nordic

Better not disturb the substrate too much, that looks like a lot of cyano...


----------



## Jamo33

They are so amazing its awesome.

Well if you ever choose to enter some competitions, I'm sure you'll do great!

Side note: Would two 23watt CFLs work on a Mini-M High tech?


----------



## Dus

Woah... I'm so glad I found this thread. I've been following your vids on youtube for about 2 years or so now. I didn't know you had an account on tpt. It's unreal how much skill you have. You definitely should enter soon! I'm going to try some cfl now. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## xandro007

Your tank was my inspiration










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Nordic said:


> Better not disturb the substrate too much, that looks like a lot of cyano...


If the tank environment is good cyano doesn't make it up to the surface; the path is spotless even after many months











Dus said:


> Woah... I'm so glad I found this thread. I've been following your vids on youtube for about 2 years or so now. I didn't know you had an account on tpt. It's unreal how much skill you have. You definitely should enter soon! I'm going to try some cfl now. Thanks for the tips.


You're welcome ~ I started here actually until Dave/ADU kinda talked me into starting the youtube channel



Jamo33 said:


> They are so amazing its awesome.
> 
> Well if you ever choose to enter some competitions, I'm sure you'll do great!
> 
> Side note: Would two 23watt CFLs work on a Mini-M High tech?


Ha thanks.... yeah that can work; might be a bit strong unless you raise the lights though, could use 18w ones instead if you want



xandro007 said:


> Your tank was my inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


Ah I see haa, thanks man nice bushes


----------



## xandro007

Tour trick of nitrogen limitation works also very good on my lidwigia but not so good on my rotala do you know why


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Xiaozhuang

xandro007 said:


> Tour trick of nitrogen limitation works also very good on my lidwigia but not so good on my rotala do you know why
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


There can be many other factors ? temp, other ferts, etc, nitrate limitation is just one variable


----------



## xandro007

Xiaozhuang said:


> There can be many other factors ? temp, other ferts, etc, nitrate limitation is just one variable




What orther things do you suggest


----------



## Xiaozhuang

xandro007 said:


> What orther things do you suggest


Replied you on fb; could try also cooler temps, higher Po4

another WIP shot









Red rotala rotundifolia


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Some Bucep species from the right side of the tank (I'm not sure of the names)










Hygrophila araguaia - easy plant that is butchered in many tanks









Some plant close-ups; R. macrandra, L. arcuata & sp. red.

















Rotala ramosior florida








White clouds above the forest









Top of tank shot









Some construction pics


















Now that the plants have grown in a bit, one can further evaluate the aquascape... 
Going to add some rocks to break up the large green patch on the right; probably going to re-arrange the ludwigia arcuata portion as well. Kinda poor choice to have the L. arcuata bush running front - back rather than more horizontally.


----------



## jordie416

Xiaozhuang said:


> Bump: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=522201&thumb=1


Hi Dennis, what light are you using here and what are the par levels?

P.S. your tanks are the best ever man, I swear


----------



## Xiaozhuang

jordie416 said:


> Hi Dennis, what light are you using here and what are the par levels?
> 
> P.S. your tanks are the best ever man, I swear


heh thanks, that's a BML, custom spectrum... the par should be around 65-80 at the substrate level


----------



## burr740

Great update. That is one of the most appealing tanks I have ever seen. Every spot is interesting...just a pleasure to look at. Thanks for sharing the construction pics too!


----------



## JackMartins

Xiaozhuang said:


> heh thanks, that's a BML, custom spectrum... the par should be around 65-80 at the substrate level


Hi!
Considering that BML is not available in the market anymore, what would be a good substitute? Planning a 24"(60cm) front planted tank. 

Is still a two CFL (˜30W each) a good option?

Thanks!


----------



## Xiaozhuang

I think that will work; the only downside is that it can be hard to find CFL bulbs with very good color rendering, but growth-wise they should do fine unless your tank is especially deep


----------



## Xiaozhuang

some new growth on the brownie series










The unknown species turns out to be doing very well


----------



## Rizarusty

Xiaozhuang said:


>


love this one :grin2:


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Rizarusty said:


> love this one :grin2:


heh thanks...

Working on hardscape for new build


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing

Xiaozhuang said:


>


Is that lava rock? and are you using dirt as substrate?


----------



## xandro007

WoW this my dream scape i want to do same later. What plant do you gone use and do you add the details later or is this everything 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Xiaozhuang

SingAlongWithTsing said:


> Is that lava rock? and are you using dirt as substrate?


Yeah it's lava rock, dirt underlayers, as with most of my other tanks...



xandro007 said:


> WoW this my dream scape i want to do same later. What plant do you gone use and do you add the details later or is this everything


heh thanks; I'm probably gonna use moss, hygro pinnatifida, Buceps, maybe smaller anubias, grassy plants at the rear. Ran out of stone, need to get some more before finishing the scape


----------



## Xiaozhuang

some more WIP pics:

some other permutations that I did not use




























Final hardscape for the larger pieces, back substrate will be visible through center hole


----------



## africamonk

Another BML for this build.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

africamonk said:


> Another BML for this build.


Not really, I took down one of the other tanks so using that light for this tank. BML stopped producing fixtures though, so only the existing ones are in circulation

small update/details of Bucep bunch in the front of the 4ft rock scape


----------



## Smooch

Beautiful. Love it!


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Smooch said:


> Beautiful. Love it!


Thanks...

Small update of the planted scape; still haven't done the background plants yet


----------



## sm1ke

Wow, your tanks and scapes are fantastic! Those blow away most (all?) of the saltwater tanks I've fawned over in the past.


----------



## scapegoat

Xiaozhuang said:


> BML stopped producing fixtures though, so only the existing ones are in circulation


whaaat, that's horrible news. I have two of their fixtures and have been running them without issue. any reason why they left the market?

they're still selling for horticulture though, I assume those lights are somewhat water resistant.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

sm1ke said:


> Wow, your tanks and scapes are fantastic! Those blow away most (all?) of the saltwater tanks I've fawned over in the past.


Thanks man



scapegoat said:


> whaaat, that's horrible news. I have two of their fixtures and have been running them without issue. any reason why they left the market?
> 
> they're still selling for horticulture though, I assume those lights are somewhat water resistant.


The aquarium orders are small compared to the horticulture side, and were disrupting their production processes, so they decided to focus purely on horticulture fixtures.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Getting pretty dense, may need major trim again soon









Added Cuphea A. to the tank









More Bucep close-ups










Latest video of tank:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7LRH5_qRmg


----------



## OLD wang

Xiaozhuang said:


> Getting pretty dense, may need major trim again soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added Cuphea A. to the tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Bucep close-ups


Will you tell me what the lamp it?What brand led?
Eheim led?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

OLD wang said:


> Will you tell me what the lamp it?What brand led?
> Eheim led?


It's a BML (BuildMyLed) fixture, but they no longer produce fixtures for aquariums.

More pics of the matured new leaves of Bucep Brownie ghost 2011/12


----------



## klibs

Your scapes never cease to amaze me Dennis


----------



## Chizpa305

Hey Xiaozhuang, I love the way your tanks look. I have, for a long time, struggled with the red plants in my tank and I found your youtube channel a while back, which is very informative and it has helped me a lot with your inspirational aquascapes and scientifically based information. I recognized the tanks from the videos. Anyways, thanks for sharing all of the great knowledge on lighting, CO2, algae prevention, and all the other things.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Wood scape has grown in a bit; left with deciding on background plants & moss trees. Need to also decide on which stones to keep uncovered


----------



## assasin6547

Oh my, this is a masterpiece!! In the second picture, is that flame moss in the far background on the right?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

assasin6547 said:


> Oh my, this is a masterpiece!! In the second picture, is that flame moss in the far background on the right?


ha thanks... yeah it's flame moss at the back; supposed to be a full background of that that I could prune into waves when it grows in


----------



## WaterLife

Haha, I like that like garden patch through the center driftwood hole 

What Fissidens did you use exactly?
This tank gonna be low tech/demanding plants?
And do you normally have more equipment in the tank? (circulation pumps. where's the filter intake?  )

Last question(s) haha,
ever done a 360* viewing angle scape (pics?)?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

WaterLife said:


> Haha, I like that like garden patch through the center driftwood hole
> 
> What Fissidens did you use exactly?
> This tank gonna be low tech/demanding plants?
> And do you normally have more equipment in the tank? (circulation pumps. where's the filter intake?  )
> 
> Last question(s) haha,
> ever done a 360* viewing angle scape (pics?)?


Haa yeah there is a patch of HC behind the center hole.

I'm not sure exactly what species I used, but it is quite small. Most of the plants are quite undemanding, unless I choose to grow Erios on the grass patches at the back. There is no other equipment, the intake/skimmer is hidden behind the wood on the left. I haven't done a 360 scape for a long time.... Moving quite in the opposite direction; some of the diorama scapes look best at a very specific camera angle ha


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Some close up shots of the mosses and Buceps. Mostly fissidens (mini+regular size), christmas moss, riccardia


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Went to Chicago for a short holiday and entered & won first place in the aquascaping competition (large tank) at Chicago Aquatic Experience ~ Had a great time meeting friends from the other side of the pond. 

The tank the team did in AE. Interestingly, we only worked out the hardscape composition the night before. The many smaller details and blending of moss/rock/sand gave us the edge I think










Came back to a somewhat over-grown moss tank; some proposed changes I plan to do as well


----------



## jsarrow

Xiaozhuang said:


> Getting pretty dense, may need major trim again soon
> 
> Latest video of tank:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7LRH5_qRmg


Such an amazing tank Dennis! Curious how often you do water changes for this tank?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

jsarrow said:


> Such an amazing tank Dennis! Curious how often you do water changes for this tank?


Heh thanks... 30% Every 4 or 5 days; it keeps the KH down because of the limestone rocks


----------



## Jamo33

Seriously, everytime I come back to this thread I am amazed by your talents.

Time to get myself a tank up and running me thinks!


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Trimmed the ridgeline, changed light spectrum, re-arranged some of the wood at the rear. Still more changes to come


----------



## cininohio

One of the most gorgeous tanks I have seen! Natural beauty!


----------



## JasterMake

I have only seen this page of your thread and honestly can't believe this is real. It's a work of art. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

some more detail shots of shrimps, fish, mosses


----------



## bereninga

Awesome! How do you prevent your mosses, mini pellia, and fissidens from mixing?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

bereninga said:


> Awesome! How do you prevent your mosses, mini pellia, and fissidens from mixing?


thanks man... by tediously manually pruning them patch by patch. It takes a bit of time, but mosses don't grow that fast so it's still alright


----------



## klibs

Xiaozhuang said:


> Getting pretty dense, may need major trim again soon


Dennis, are you running just a single BML fixture high above this tank?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

klibs said:


> Dennis, are you running just a single BML fixture high above this tank?


yes, I'm running this custom spectrum BML fixture about 40 inches off front substrate. It's a narrow bean lens angle (45 degrees) so very little light is lost from cast off. By far my favourite lighting setup nowadays - narrow beam fixture hung high









Working on a new layout as well... haven't settled on the front left and back areas yet









Transitioned into this:


----------



## BettaBettas

how does your OP not have anymore likes??? this is aquascaping Gold! 
Have you entered any contests? and as for your sixty five gallon sieryu tank (and all of your tanks), Stunning and tremendous job. Im looking to use dark (think its called) sieryu stone in my dutch scape coming up. Giving a hill effect, but not as dramatic as that. 
Anyway lovely tank(s)
Good trimming!
Nate


----------



## bpb

I'm amazed you get enough par with the light mounted that high. I have a buildmyled Dutch xb directly on the tank rim, at 100%, and my rotala doesn't get red until it touches the surface


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klibs

bpb said:


> I'm amazed you get enough par with the light mounted that high. I have a buildmyled Dutch xb directly on the tank rim, at 100%, and my rotala doesn't get red until it touches the surface
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dennis has very narrow beam angle (45 degrees) on his fixture


----------



## sohankpatel

I recently bought 2 10000k planted BMLS off of craigslist, and they are AMAZING. both at 40%, yet I am pushing over 100 PAR. What sucks is that I cant figure out the beam angle.


----------



## bpb

I read the 45 degree beam angle comment but even still that's really high up. Clearly it works I'm just surprised it works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xiaozhuang

bpb said:


> I read the 45 degree beam angle comment but even still that's really high up. Clearly it works I'm just surprised it works
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also, rotala rotundifolia is one of the plants that gets redder with lower nitrates. Many other red plants don't particularly do this, but it's very consistent for RR, (or have very high lighting works as well)....


----------



## anfield

I dont understand how your fissidens looks so good without CO2???


----------



## Hephaestus

Xiaozhuang said:


> Transitioned into this:


You have an amazing talent at setting up hardscapes. How long does a hardscape usually take you (for example, this most recent one?


----------



## exv152

Xiaozhuang said:


> Also, rotala rotundifolia is one of the plants that gets redder with lower nitrates. Many other red plants don't particularly do this, but it's very consistent for RR, (or have very high lighting works as well)....



I didn't know that about Rotala R. Very interesting. I am going to take a closer look at my nitrate levels. What other plants are you referring to that may also respond in a similar fashion?

BTW your aquascapes are insanely talented!


----------



## someoldguy

How did you manage to get the roots to follow the contour of the stone ? Were they boiled , or steamed until they softened and then molded to the stone ? Chosen from a big bunch of roots to align as close as possible ? Made up of multiple pieces skillfuly assembled to appear as one ? Or is it just some sort of illusion and they really don't fight that tightly .


----------



## Xiaozhuang

anfield said:


> I dont understand how your fissidens looks so good without CO2???


That tank has CO2



someoldguy said:


> How did you manage to get the roots to follow the contour of the stone ? Were they boiled , or steamed until they softened and then molded to the stone ? Chosen from a big bunch of roots to align as close as possible ? Made up of multiple pieces skillfuly assembled to appear as one ? Or is it just some sort of illusion and they really don't fight that tightly .


Nah, it's just trial and error with a large selection of hardscape, and cutting them at angles that work



exv152 said:


> I didn't know that about Rotala R. Very interesting. I am going to take a closer look at my nitrate levels. What other plants are you referring to that may also respond in a similar fashion?
> 
> BTW your aquascapes are insanely talented!


heh thanks... the other plants that turn red with lower nitrates; ludwigia arcuata, ludwigia brevipes, hygrophila pinnatifida, hygro araguia, limnophila aromatica; turns purplish top side.
With severe nitrogen deficiency, you can even make glosso red. (this isn't healthy)


----------



## JJBTEXAS

inspiring stuff man!


----------



## salman

Nice hardscape. What kind of wood is this? Have not seen this before.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

salman said:


> Nice hardscape. What kind of wood is this? Have not seen this before.


I think it's spider wood, but many pieces joined together... 
I explain how here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_da7Z0oqF4

Managed to film some of the Boraras today... filming small fish is hard, lol.









Advantage of leaner dosing; not needing to clean the side glass since last year


----------



## Dempsey

Wow... So you can grow plants in anything... Beautiful tanks!


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Top view for those wondering what it looks like from top. Some changes made in front/mid left so that area differs from comparison shot








For comparison/front view









some more iridescent buceps


----------



## xandro007

I see that you have very nice red plants with nitrate limitation
What do you use kno3 mgno3 urea or nh4no3 and how much ppm per day with aquasoil or Something like that.
And do you lower the po4 because you have less no3 or not and how much do you dose per day po4

I know some don't want to tell but it would really help me because I don't want to test what ppm no3 that I need to use if someone can just tell me.

And you tanks are freaking nice 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Xiaozhuang

xandro007 said:


> I see that you have very nice red plants with nitrate limitation
> What do you use kno3 mgno3 urea or nh4no3 and how much ppm per day with aquasoil or Something like that.
> And do you lower the po4 because you have less no3 or not and how much do you dose per day po4
> 
> I know some don't want to tell but it would really help me because I don't want to test what ppm no3 that I need to use if someone can just tell me.
> 
> And you tanks are freaking nice
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


The details should be around somewhere; I dose the equivalent of 1ppm NO3/1ppm PO4/1ppm Mg every other day. Also have osmocote in the substrate though


Changed the front of the scape quite a bit to giver better contrast between foreground and background, better perspective lines









Riccardia growing emergent on wood at the top of the tank


----------



## Opare

The Rummynose were a good addition, and I think the change to the front was for the better. Fantastic as always.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95

Hey great tanks man!!! @Xiaozhuang I have a few questions about the forest scape. 

1) Do your lava stones touch the glass? At the sides and the back? Isn't this risky with cracking the glass?
2) How much kg lava stone did you use in the 46 gallon? (an estimate is fine). 
3) Did you glue all lava stones and spiderwood together? How did all the spiderwood stayed in place when you flooded the tank?
4) How much substrate in litres did you add on the stones?
5) How much epoxy did you use? For example would 500 gram be sufficient?
6) Which lava stone is better for this scapes the normal or the black version?
7) Is polyethylene safe to use to build height in the scapes?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

1) yes they touch the glass, but they rest on plastic at the bottom panel where the weight is. It's not a large risk with lava cos lava is light, but with seiryu one should be careful
2) Hmm lava is light, it fills nearly a third of the tank, but doesn't weight all that much, around 10kg ?
3) yes they are mostly glued together. The wood stayed in place because they were heavier pieces, and were glued down
4) the mid level substrate isn't particularly deep, around 2 to 3 inches, it rests on a base of clay chips, which rrest on plastic/lava rock
5) you need more because of adjustments over time... if things were only done once, its not all that much
6) both are usable, I have some browns mixed in with black, less noticeable in shadowed areas
7) ??


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Working on new layout for 9 gallon tank










Some early test layouts









Going to plant this one, then adjust from there:


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH

It amazes me at how good your hardscape skills are! And then to top it off you choose the best plants that could be chosen to compliment the scape. May I ask where you source your hardscape materials from? 

Thanks skye


----------



## The Dude1

How did you attach the Riccardia to the branches?


----------



## Brian Rodgers

Skills and more skills. Outstanding hardscape work. I am too envious.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> It amazes me at how good your hardscape skills are! And then to top it off you choose the best plants that could be chosen to compliment the scape. May I ask where you source your hardscape materials from?
> 
> Thanks skye


Thanks man~ I source it from local fish shops and occasionally bring back stuff from my overseas trips as well. (Taiwan, Japan). I'm situated at Singapore actually



The Dude1 said:


> How did you attach the Riccardia to the branches?


Using super glue; can be worked even underwater



Brian Rodgers said:


> Skills and more skills. Outstanding hardscape work. I am too envious.


Thanks man ~ Practice and more practice


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Changed the foreground quite a bit to have contrast with the background and give better perspective lines.


----------



## Nigel95

Xiaozhuang said:


> Changed the foreground quite a bit to have contrast with the background and give better perspective lines.


Did you enter IAPLC and if not, why not! The scape is stunning

Nvm rank 199 very nice. With this scape or the 4 ft seiryu with stems?


----------



## Chizpa305

Amazing skaping skills. Love the videos too. Lots of great information.


----------



## xandro007

Why is your wood not green 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH

I'm sorry because I'm sure someone else has already asked you this, what type of buce is that?

Thanks skye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisX

Xiaozhuang said:


> The details should be around somewhere; I dose the equivalent of 1ppm NO3/1ppm PO4/1ppm Mg every other day. Also have osmocote in the substrate though
> 
> 
> Changed the front of the scape quite a bit to giver better contrast between foreground and background, better perspective lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riccardia growing emergent on wood at the top of the tank



See those fish deep in the background..look like they are ten feet away?

Were those photoshopped in to help with the illusion of depth? This doesnt look possible.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> I'm sorry because I'm sure someone else has already asked you this, what type of buce is that?
> 
> Thanks skye
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure actually, I know I have mini black carpet somewhere, and Brownie blue, some Theia species... lost track of which is which - I'm not yet so much an expert on Buceps



xandro007 said:


> Why is your wood not green
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


Skill.



ChrisX said:


> See those fish deep in the background..look like they are ten feet away?
> 
> Were those photoshopped in to help with the illusion of depth? This doesnt look possible.


lol. Different kind of fish; those are Boraras brigittae that prefer the area with less flow at the back. Rummy nose tetras that prefer like the fast flow areas in the front, this is where understanding fish behavior can complement aquascaping objectives.


----------



## Brian Rodgers

Xiaozhuang said:


> Top view for those wondering what it looks like from top. Some changes made in front/mid left so that area differs from comparison shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison/front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some more iridescent buceps


Wowsa, this is incredibly pretty.


----------



## ChrisX

Xiaozhuang said:


> lol. Different kind of fish; those are Boraras brigittae that prefer the area with less flow at the back. Rummy nose tetras that prefer like the fast flow areas in the front, this is where understanding fish behavior can complement aquascaping objectives.


If not photoshop then it is skill with a camera. You have it set up so things in foreground are vibrant and in focus, the things behind them are less well defined. 

Your tanks are amazing, I just had the realization that the presentation is at least as important as the tank itself.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Moss growing in the smaller tank. Being careful about not covering up too much of the wood work


----------



## The Dude1

That is just incredible


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH

beautiful


----------



## Brian Rodgers

Xiaozhuang you are a masterful artist of color texture as well possessing shear excellence.


----------



## Gilles

Do you still have the BML lights above your 65 gallon which was on page 1? How satisfied are you with them?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Gilles said:


> Do you still have the BML lights above your 65 gallon which was on page 1? How satisfied are you with them?


I like my custom spectrum ones, but I don't fancy the regular sets they sell all that much.


Took some pics of the 9 gallon today, probably will trim plants back to reveal more hardscape


----------



## torque6

Oh you are Dennis Wong? You have a few youtube videos on lighting right?


----------



## Nigel95

Looking good as usual


----------



## Xiaozhuang

torque6 said:


> Oh you are Dennis Wong? You have a few youtube videos on lighting right?


Yep, that is me.





Added translucent film background for smoother finish


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH

Looking great, I love the twisting details of that wood. Looks great with the buce and moss. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xiaozhuang

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> Looking great, I love the twisting details of that wood. Looks great with the buce and moss. [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man...

The brownie ghost don't color as well as in other tanks, so I'm moving them elsewhere and replacing them with other buceps.

They look much better in my 3ft tank









Got back to growing proserpinaca palustris... haven't had this for awhile


















Propagated the red Erios ( Eriocaulon quinquangular)









some close-ups of Mini macrandra Type 4 (IV)


----------



## The Dude1

That doesn't even look real. Incredibly gorgeous...


----------



## Greggz

Wow, just beautiful.

You are really growing some gorgeous plants there.

Nice work!


----------



## JAMarlow

Love the closeups of the plants. The reds are gorgeous.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Some more close-ups

Bucephalandra brownie ghost, HC









Ludwigia glandulosa, proserpinaca palustris









Althernanthera reineckii minis


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing

Xiaozhuang said:


> Some more close-ups
> 
> Ludwigia glandulosa, proserpinaca palustris


probably a dumb question but is your mermaid weed the one from Cuba or NA? I could never get the NA one to be that red or even red at all lol


----------



## Xiaozhuang

SingAlongWithTsing said:


> probably a dumb question but is your mermaid weed the one from Cuba or NA? I could never get the NA one to be that red or even red at all lol


I am not sure. For proserpinaca palustris, if the stems/leaves look very thin - could be low nutrients or CO2. Generally it takes a lot of light to make it red... substrate par here is probably 200ish; stronger red/blue spectrum also seems to help pigmentation


----------



## burr740

That is some WICKED looking Mermaid weed!


----------



## Jamo33

Dennis, your tanks make me so happy, and yet so sad at the same time.
Happy to look at, sad to reflect and look at my own tank!!
Big ups mate!

Jamo


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Went to split the red Erios. Farm tank is a mess, but at least stuff is growing


----------



## rhor

your "mess" of a farm tank is more lush and colorful than any of my tank iterations, past or present. Bravo, sir!


----------



## Tiger15

Your tanks are amazing and inspiring. I also watch your youtube tutorials to learn from a master.


----------



## burr740

Xiaozhuang said:


> Went to split the red Erios. Farm tank is a mess, but at least stuff is growing


How long have you had those erios, Dennis? Ive been tempted to try some, but also read where they dont survive fully submerged long term. Those are quinquangular reds, right? 

Think it said like 6-8 months was the typical lifespan fully submerged. Just curious if thats a myth or a fact.

You're stuff looks amazing as usual!


----------



## Xiaozhuang

burr740 said:


> How long have you had those erios, Dennis? Ive been tempted to try some, but also read where they dont survive fully submerged long term. Those are quinquangular reds, right?
> 
> Think it said like 6-8 months was the typical lifespan fully submerged. Just curious if thats a myth or a fact.
> 
> You're stuff looks amazing as usual!


Hi, good to see you around. I think it lasts permanently underwater. All the ones I have here come from the single sample I posted about in march 2016. That split into 2, I moved them around and to and fro from a couple of shops, brought back 3 last year into my own tanks and now each split into 8 or so... It grows easily/fast in ammonia rich aquasoil, bright light/CO2; I do think they require low KH. Their growth is quite steady and I see no seasonality so far, and nothing to indicate that they have a fixed submerged lifespan, unless this batch is on some sort of a pro-longed lifespan. Barr has farmed this quite some time in north america , selling it regularly so you can check with him too. They don't transport well at all, and I hear they don't survive well more than like 3 days of transport. The emersed form transports well, but many fail at the conversion to submerged. I think that if you can grow blood vomit, this plant should be fine.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Better take more pics of the Brownie ghosts before I use them for another tank or sell


----------



## Hendy8888

What light do you use on your farm tank?

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Hi I use a combination of T5 tubes; Giesemann superflora, dennerle 3000k & color plus, ATI purple


----------



## Xiaozhuang

For the guys following and wondering about the growth rates for the red Erios, this is the same batch as above today. Probably need to start selling them locally


----------



## cooperhelm

This journal is incredibly inspiring. Is aquascaping just your passion or have you found a way to make it into a career? You seem to be quite the plant expert/ design guru.


----------



## Greggz

Xiaozhuang said:


> For the guys following and wondering about the growth rates for the red Erios, this is the same batch as above today. Probably need to start selling them locally


Please stop posting these pictures! 

Every time I see them it makes me want to throw my tank out the window.:grin2:

But seriously, the colors are remarkable. 

Something rarely achieved but worth aspiring to.

Really just beautiful.


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing

man i really need to get an RO unit, pics like these make me want to try planting Erios


----------



## Xiaozhuang

cooperhelm said:


> This journal is incredibly inspiring. Is aquascaping just your passion or have you found a way to make it into a career? You seem to be quite the plant expert/ design guru.


hey thanks .... I do have a company that does contract/consulting work on occasion, (local zoo or larger projects), but its not my main job.


----------



## Sarpijk

Hi Denis , I really enjoy your work and I have learned a great deal from your videos.

My question to you is about your bucephalandras. How do you manage to bring out their colour? Is it too much light ?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Sarpijk said:


> Hi Denis , I really enjoy your work and I have learned a great deal from your videos.
> 
> My question to you is about your bucephalandras. How do you manage to bring out their colour? Is it too much light ?


Coloration is very species dependent, so the ones that have colored submerged leaves tend to be costly. Only brownie ghost is strongly purple... but they're quite expensive, and unless you have connection to good primary dealers in Indonesia its hard to find. Other secondary dealers can call a Buce something it is not, just to sell it at a higher price. Using light that has strong red/blue naturally makes them more colorful due to reflection

Crypt flamingo; Slow growing, which is a plus sometimes...


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Some pics from the 4ft tank... may use this for competition, if so I can't post full frontal photos until competition is over























































I'm thinking of using this as foreground in next tank, less pruning work than hairgrass


----------



## burr740

That buce on riccardia is an amazing effect. I like how it looks like vines wrapping around a tree trunk.

I can only imagine how much attention has gone into every detail. Just like the brown crypt(?) at the base in front of the wood. That would never work without the little splash of green behind it.

And like how the "path" is partially obscured in front...

Im looking forward to seeing a full tank pic one of these days!


----------



## The Dude1

Stunning... have you considered speaking engagements or seminars on this?? I know quite a bit more than the average hobbyist, but you are a couple orders of magnitude above what I could ever hope to accomplish. I would book a flight, hotel, car and tickets to attend a seminar where you spoke not only of your collection of exotics, but also general care, equipment, dosing, photoperiods, maintenance... you could easily fill 2 to 3 days and leave people inspired and hungry for more. 
I've got Buce all over my tanks and emersed racks... I even have an emersed cube where I keep and grow my favorites emersed.
I would love to know all about that erio... looks like Buce moss in there too? You have serious talent and people will pay to be educated by someone with your experience. If you worked something out with Tom Barr.... oh man... packed house... I bet it would sell out in hours. I'm suggesting this for purely selfish reasons. I would be there no matter what..

Bump:


burr740 said:


> That buce on riccardia is an amazing effect. I like how it looks like vines wrapping around a tree trunk.
> 
> I can only imagine how much attention has gone into every detail. Just like the brown crypt(?) at the base in front of the wood. That would never work without the little splash of green behind it.
> 
> And like how the "path" is partially obscured in front...
> 
> Im looking forward to seeing a full tank pic one of these days!


Is that Riccia or Buce moss? Burr if you could get some of these species and learn their needs I would be first in line to pay...


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing

just submit, what do you have to lose :grin2: ?


----------



## burr740

The Dude1 said:


> Is that Riccia or Buce moss? Burr if you could get some of these species and learn their needs I would be first in line to pay...


I was thinking mini pellia but it might be something else


----------



## bpb

I believe your work to be the absolute pinnacle of the entire planted tank hobby. I’ve yet to see such an impressive body of work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Greggz

It's impressive enough the way you can grow plants.

But even more so is the artistic way they are presented. Something that can't be taught. You either got it or you don't.......and you my friend have got it!! 

Spectacular as always.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Thank you guys for all the support ~





The Dude1 said:


> Stunning... have you considered speaking engagements or seminars on this?? I know quite a bit more than the average hobbyist, but you are a couple orders of magnitude above what I could ever hope to accomplish. I would book a flight, hotel, car and tickets to attend a seminar where you spoke not only of your collection of exotics, but also general care, equipment, dosing, photoperiods, maintenance... you could easily fill 2 to 3 days and leave people inspired and hungry for more.
> I've got Buce all over my tanks and emersed racks... I even have an emersed cube where I keep and grow my favorites emersed.
> I would love to know all about that erio... looks like Buce moss in there too? You have serious talent and people will pay to be educated by someone with your experience. If you worked something out with Tom Barr.... oh man... packed house... I bet it would sell out in hours. I'm suggesting this for purely selfish reasons. I would be there no matter what..
> 
> Bump:
> 
> Is that Riccia or Buce moss? Burr if you could get some of these species and learn their needs I would be first in line to pay...



It is mostly mini-pelia/riccardia chamedryfolia, I don't own any buce moss as of yet. There is also christmas moss mixed in. I am giving a talk in next year's (2019) AGA convention in May 3-5 /seattle, so if you're serious about meeting you can come ha. There will be other speakers also, Christel Kasselmann is going to be there. Barr has given talks there in the past, which you can watch if you buy their DVDs as the talks are recorded.




Greggz said:


> It's impressive enough the way you can grow plants.
> 
> But even more so is the artistic way they are presented. Something that can't be taught. You either got it or you don't.......and you my friend have got it!!
> 
> Spectacular as always.



thanks man

I think it can be learned actually, but its easier if there is a circle of folks around you doing similar stuff. I didn't do much aquascaping/hardscape work in earlier years, but gained exposure to it through the locals that participate in international competitions. Such Roger Goh and Roberto hartono (locally) and others from the region. Hardscape work and design quite different from growing plants - you spend a lot of time with the dry tank composing the rocks & wood. That becomes the skeleton on which planting is then done


----------



## The Dude1

If there is ANY possible way I will be there. Unfortunately I think the semester doesn't end until that week... but if I do well enough which I usually do I can exempt exams and that will be my reward! Marking it on the calender. Do you know if there is a site for it? Host hotel info and pricing? Tickets etc??


----------



## arkkab

*Help me with my DIY LED Lamp*

Hi Dennis,

I would like to ask you about your lamp. On 15 page this of this thread is specification your LED Lamp. Did I understand correctly - your lamp no have white led? If yes, I have one more question:
I have DIY LED lamp 108WAT. In my lamp is 24 x 3W *********** Led Epistar and 6 x 3W blue 445-450nm and 6 x 3W red 660nm. If I change white led on red, green and blue (18 x 3W red, 8 x 3W blue and 10 x 3W green) it's good? I can't find 3W epistar Far Red led.... 

Sorry, now I look again on specification your LED Lamp, first time I think - you have only red, blue and green led. In your light is sequence: 5000K, 3000K, 625nm, 6500K, 3000K, 625nm, 5000K, 470nm, 625nm, 5000K, 3000K, 6500K, 625nm, 3000K, 5000K

sorry again




Thank you for your help in advance.
Arcady


----------



## Xiaozhuang

The Dude1 said:


> If there is ANY possible way I will be there. Unfortunately I think the semester doesn't end until that week... but if I do well enough which I usually do I can exempt exams and that will be my reward! Marking it on the calender. Do you know if there is a site for it? Host hotel info and pricing? Tickets etc??



Hmm I'm not sure actually, never been there myself... AGA will make the announcement eventually I think, still a year to go.




arkkab said:


> Hi Dennis,
> 
> I would like to ask you about your lamp. On 15 page this of this thread is specification your LED Lamp. Did I understand correctly - your lamp no have white led? If yes, I have one more question:
> I have DIY LED lamp 108WAT. In my lamp is 24 x 3W *********** Led Epistar and 6 x 3W blue 445-450nm and 6 x 3W red 660nm. If I change white led on red, green and blue (18 x 3W red, 8 x 3W blue and 10 x 3W green) it's good? I can't find 3W epistar Far Red led....
> 
> Sorry, now I look again on specification your LED Lamp, first time I think - you have only red, blue and green led. In your light is sequence: 5000K, 3000K, 625nm, 6500K, 3000K, 625nm, 5000K, 470nm, 625nm, 5000K, 3000K, 6500K, 625nm, 3000K, 5000K
> sorry again
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance.
> Arcady



Eh, the 5000k and 6500k LEDs are white. 



Added some pencil fish




















Closeups of 2 types of macrandra that I'm growing in the farm tank


----------



## arkkab

*Please confirm*

Hi Dennis,
again please confirm me it's good sequence (in attached thumbnails) in your lamp? I'm not sure I understand the specification of your lamp.


arkkab
...
...


----------



## Xiaozhuang

arkkab said:


> Hi Dennis,
> again please confirm me it's good sequence (in attached thumbnails) in your lamp? I'm not sure I understand the specification of your lamp.
> 
> 
> arkkab
> ...
> ...


The ratios are correct

I think it can be improved; switch out one white for one more red, and 2 whites for 2 blues instead... I did not build the lamp myself, I only chose the spectrum, my electrical technical knowledge is actually limited.


----------



## arkkab

*White color*

Thanks for reply. I will try change 6500K leds fro one red and two blue leds. When I will finished I will show result on this forum.

...


----------



## Xiaozhuang

catching up on some older pics (and some new ones)

Amano's tank in end 2017









I visited ADA gallery and noted some observations from how the tanks are run; you guys can read about it in the link if you have not done so previously: This is also the newsletter issue 1 I wrote for the 2hr Aquarist site.
https://www.advancedplantedtank.com/newsletter_1ozn.html

Picture with my home tanks this year









Hygro pinnatifida closeups


----------



## Grobbins48

WOW! That is some red hygrophila pinnatifida. I had no idea it could even get that red! Mine is mostly green.

Thanks for sharing the update and the pictures, always enjoy them.


Also, reading your first newsletter and really enjoying it. The ada overview if quite informative, I appreciate those details! For my 29 gallon tank I am thinking of trying a leaner method to see what I can learn.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

missed out soome; couldn't use the edit function for some reason

Brownie ghost flowering. Rather rare though I've been keeping them for quite long. This variant/specie also seem more picky about growth parameters than other Buceps









Pic of half of the farm tank


----------



## burr740

Good article Dennis, very interesting to see how those tanks are run.

I like the emphasis on good cleaning and pruning and maintenance - such critical aspects of keeping a nice planted tank that are often ignored and certainly undervalued.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

burr740 said:


> Good article Dennis, very interesting to see how those tanks are run.
> 
> I like the emphasis on good cleaning and pruning and maintenance - such critical aspects of keeping a nice planted tank that are often ignored and certainly undervalued.



Yes, I think for folks still facing algae issues, its quite an important factor. Vin kutty managed to visit me and my tanks ! And we talked about you hee hee.

Bump:


burr740 said:


> Good article Dennis, very interesting to see how those tanks are run.
> 
> I like the emphasis on good cleaning and pruning and maintenance - such critical aspects of keeping a nice planted tank that are often ignored and certainly undervalued.



Yes, I think its important, especially for folks facing algae issues. On side note, Vin kutty managed to pay me a visit at my place, and we talked about you hee hee.


----------



## Greggz

burr740 said:


> Good article Dennis, very interesting to see how those tanks are run.
> 
> I like the emphasis on good cleaning and pruning and maintenance - such critical aspects of keeping a nice planted tank that are often ignored and certainly undervalued.


Agreed. Interesting to see the same focus on those tanks. It shows that good maintenance can cure a lot of ills in any style.

The other thing I found interesting was the use of mostly easy to grow plants, and creating an artistic vision using just those plants.

Agree that too many of us seek to grow difficult plants. And probably too many species as well. I know I am guilty of that, but I see a new plant and find it hard to resist. Getting it to grow is a bit like solving a puzzle sometimes. Meanwhile others concentrate on creating a piece of art. 

I guess we are all in it for different reasons.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Update on main display tank. Main tree tends to be very shadowed, so I added an additional lamp before taking photo










Hardscape work before planting


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing

Dirt with sand cap or is this one aquasoil and sand cap?

Are you entering AGA this year? Didn't see your name in CIAC or IAPLC


----------



## Xiaozhuang

SingAlongWithTsing said:


> Dirt with sand cap or is this one aquasoil and sand cap?
> 
> Are you entering AGA this year? Didn't see your name in CIAC or IAPLC



Dirt and aquasoil cap at back, dirt and sand cap at front.


I don't think I can enter AGA; I'm one of the judges.


I did enter CIAC, tank #98...


----------



## Greggz

Xiaozhuang said:


> Update on main display tank. Main tree tends to be very shadowed, so I added an additional lamp before taking photo


Dennis I so much enjoy seeing your tanks.

Something that always occurs to me.

The most impressive thing about your tanks is not really even the growing of plants, it's the artistic vision and presentation. And don't get me wrong, the growing plants part is fantastic.

But when I think of trying to create something like that, it's like wishing to be able to paint, or to play guitar beautifully........it's not learned and you either have it or you don't.

And you sir have it. Well done as always.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Thanks Greggz~ The locals/asians didn't favor the blue background though, I thought it made the scape more interesting...

For guys still new to scaping ( I still consider myself somewhat new actually, haven't done as much technical hardscape work as some of the more experienced folks), easiest way to learn is by copying a couple of other people's scapes that you like - after you learn the techniques, then its easy to apply to your own design.


Preparing for vid on Rotala macrandra... so grew out a few different varieties of that


----------



## tredford

Wow, those macandras look awesome. Great pic, and the full tank looks great too!


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Wider shot of farm tank. Arranged plants so they look neater for video.


----------



## burr740

Those Flamingos are looking SWEET! Ive got 10 little ones that need to hurry up...


----------



## slipfinger

Xiaozhuang said:


> Wider shot of farm tank. Arranged plants so they look neater for video.


Farm tank! Please tell us you're kidding? 

Ya the Pink Flamingo amazing....... They are on my wish list!


----------



## Greggz

Wow! Just beautiful Dennis.

Excellent work as always.

And the colors you are able to bring out are amazing!


----------



## jfish043

Nice


----------



## Xiaozhuang

burr740 said:


> Those Flamingos are looking SWEET! Ive got 10 little ones that need to hurry up...


Haa, once they are larger, they spread readily. You might as well sell some now that the price is still high. They're easy plants actually. Will definitely color well in your tank



slipfinger said:


> Farm tank! Please tell us you're kidding?
> 
> Ya the Pink Flamingo amazing....... They are on my wish list!


Haa, it is a farm tank; that I occasionally arrange portions of to look nice so that I can take photos and videos. Other portions are used for growing new samples from local aquatic plant farms or TC that TC farms are testing; so its generally messy most of the time. 










Close-up of Crypt flamingo with baby shoots









Varigated bacopa (I think)


----------



## burr740

Xiaozhuang said:


> Haa, once they are larger, they spread readily. You might as well sell some now that the price is still high. They're easy plants actually. Will definitely color well in your tank


Hah. Right now I just need them to fatten up by the AGA deadline in two weeks. 

Dont think they are going to make it actually. There's a plan B but I dont like it as much...


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Rotala macrandra green beside R. macrandra mini type 4. Used to skip the green macrandra because I thought it was just another green plant, but the subtle orange hues contrast well with the other red plants.
.


----------



## emilio246

This one is beautiful, one thing i really notice is the bucephlandra, amazing.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Hygrophila sp. Chai ; a mutation of Hygrophila araguaia; same pink tone as Crypt flamingo, but very slow growing. I think that the TC may not survive in most hobbyist tanks, so I wondering if it ever will become widespread commercially.


----------



## TheLordOfTheFish

This may have been asked before but what type of buce is in this picture, the one on the wood in the foreground?


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing

Xiaozhuang said:


> Hygrophila sp. Chai ; a mutation of Hygrophila araguaia; same pink tone as Crypt flamingo, but very slow growing. I think that the TC may not survive in most hobbyist tanks, so I wondering if it ever will become widespread commercially.


is that white plant next to the erio and pogostemon a mutaed elatine hydropiper?


----------



## Olivesocrates

The colors, Duke, the colors! 😍 Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

SingAlongWithTsing said:


> is that white plant next to the erio and pogostemon a mutaed elatine hydropiper?


That's platinum glosso; a mutated glossostigma ~

Bump:


TheLordOfTheFish said:


> This may have been asked before but what type of buce is in this picture, the one on the wood in the foreground?


No idea hmm.... I'm not that familiar with Bucep varietals to the point of recognizing less well known species...


----------



## AgMa

Hi Dennis,

I see in your fert, there is 0.4ppm Mg and no Ca at all.
Don't you think is a bit low?
What's your thought for this? Is it ok for those who use 100% r/o?
Thanks!


----------



## rebelrebel

AgMa said:


> Hi Dennis,
> 
> I see in your fert, there is 0.4ppm Mg and no Ca at all.
> Don't you think is a bit low?
> What's your thought for this? Is it ok for those who use 100% r/o?
> Thanks!


Hey man, Dennis will answer I am sure but you can't have Ca in an all in one fert because Ca will combine with phosphate and then precipitate out.

You need to seek your Ca from the GH booster. Barr GH booster is 3:1:1 gypsum, epsom salts, K2SO4.


----------



## AgMa

rebelrebel said:


> Hey man, Dennis will answer I am sure but you can't have Ca in an all in one fert because Ca will combine with phosphate and then precipitate out.
> 
> You need to seek your Ca from the GH booster. Barr GH booster is 3:1:1 gypsum, epsom salts, K2SO4.


I knew that just fe will combine with phosphate, didn't know for ca too.
I don't use gh booster because they also contain K and Fe, I'm just curious of his thought about particularly 0.4ppm mg.


----------



## burr740

The reason you dont see Ca in all-in-ones is because it takes so much there are dissolution issues


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Thanks Burr for answering the questions. Haven't posted in awhile cos had issues uploading pics to the site. 
Cryptocoryne flamingo growing large by now.









Pruned Hygrophila sp. Chai once. Lost a sample to shading, but the remaining is growing well. I think it does better with richer water column


----------



## Jamo33

Still reading as blocked images for me Dennis.
Also, congratulations and well done on the AGA contest, being a judge must have been amazing!


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Trying out new stem; Myriophyllum 'guyana'. I think its my new favourite - easy to grow, easy to trim, not super fast growing, dense.


----------



## burr740

AKA Mini Myrio, yeah that's a good one, and you've made great use of it!

It does NOT tolerate high Fe/micros well...at all. Ive killed bushes that size down to a single nub or two, more than a couple of times. Reduce micros way down it comes roaring right back.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

burr740 said:


> AKA Mini Myrio, yeah that's a good one, and you've made great use of it!
> 
> It does NOT tolerate high Fe/micros well...at all. Ive killed bushes that size down to a single nub or two, more than a couple of times. Reduce micros way down it comes roaring right back.



How high ? I'm curious to test, I think I haven't used high micros for some time


----------



## burr740

High = 1 ppm+ per week

Favorable = .3 -.45

I'd be curious to see if you get the same result


----------



## Xiaozhuang

burr740 said:


> High = 1 ppm+ per week
> 
> Favorable = .3 -.45
> 
> I'd be curious to see if you get the same result


The cheapskate asian soul inside me cringes at the prospect of wasting fertilizer. I think I'm dosing closer to 0.2 a week or 0.15. I have a separate tank with the same plant, maybe I can try then


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing

Xiaozhuang said:


> The cheapskate asian soul inside me cringes at the prospect of wasting fertilizer. I think I'm dosing closer to 0.2 a week or 0.15. I have a separate tank with the same plant, maybe I can try then


push to 1.2 ppm Fe weekly :grin2: you know you're slightly curious lol


----------



## burr740

Xiaozhuang said:


> The cheapskate asian soul inside me cringes at the prospect of wasting fertilizer. I think I'm dosing closer to 0.2 a week or 0.15. I have a separate tank with the same plant, maybe I can try then


1.5 ppm/week for a month should tell you something. Figure up how much 6 ppm cost and I'll paypal it to you.


----------



## Greggz

I like where this spirit of exploration is going. 

Looking forward to seeing what happens if you decide to test this theory out Dennis!

And I could send you lifetime supply of some of those micros. A half pound of Nickel Sulfate goes a long way.


----------



## ipkiss

Xiaozhuang said:


> The cheapskate asian soul inside me cringes at the prospect of wasting fertilizer. I think I'm dosing closer to 0.2 a week or 0.15. I have a separate tank with the same plant, maybe I can try then


I'm an americanized asian. I subscribe to bigger and badder.  waste, schmaste. who cares about starving plants in wherever, I throw food out anyway. I volunteer my tank if someone sends me a couple stems >

Last I checked, I was using Burr's 0.2 FE recipe daily for 6 days after the macro front load -- which gives 1.2 weekly. and wait... I don't even water change until its week 2! :surprise: Mr. Aqua branded aquasoil that's old as dirt. (hah) It's probably absorbing all the extras ...  

ok ok.. I admit recent readings have me backing off on the second week. I slow down and haphazardly throw in a little every other day. Kinda messy about it. But in the spirit of this experiment, I can be convinced to go back to what I was doing!


----------



## Xiaozhuang

burr740 said:


> 1.5 ppm/week for a month should tell you something. Figure up how much 6 ppm cost and I'll paypal it to you.


I have to do it for a whole month ?! Does it have to be a specific form of Fe ? DTPA/EDTA/Gluconate, those are the ones I have. 
lol. *makes some joke about american diet*


----------



## ipkiss

Xiaozhuang said:


> I have to do it for a whole month ?! Does it have to be a specific form of Fe ? DTPA/EDTA/Gluconate, those are the ones I have.
> lol. *makes some joke about american diet*


super sized, baby!


----------



## burr740

Xiaozhuang said:


> I have to do it for a whole month ?! Does it have to be a specific form of Fe ? DTPA/EDTA/Gluconate, those are the ones I have.
> lol. *makes some joke about american diet*


Well...I give it about 10 days before mission aborted, but it might take longer. 

Use one of the chelates. Ive never experimented with all gluc at high levels, only as a supplement with other types. Probably would have the same effect if the PH is low but Im not entirely sure.

Ideally get most of it from csmb or some kind of micro mix, that way other micros are raised too, say 50/50 csmb/dtpa, or whatever you happen to use.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Had an excess of Erios from the farm tank, so decided to try using them in an aquascape. The red Erios go well with the AR minis, while Trithuria lanterna seems to be a good replacement for hairgrass (grows more slowly). Under Maxlite (similar to ADA solar RGB ). Red saturation in the spectrum seems pretty high relative to other LEDs on the market - balanced out by green/blues


----------



## Sarpijk

These pencilfish look unreal! Any links to the light fixture?


----------



## Ventchur

Love seeing people use untraditional plants throughout their scape.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Sarpijk said:


> These pencilfish look unreal! Any links to the light fixture?


This is their FB page... 
https://www.facebook.com/LifeAquaHK/


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Bryan james visited, so I have a PAR meter to check values.

Tank under Maxlite, center of fixture









Tank under T5s - varies between 180 and 200ish. 
Corners around 150









Slow growing buceps under 200ish umols of PAR... so high light itself doesn't cause algae, which is more tied to overall tank cleanliness, stable parameters and good plant health than anything else. So when folks debate whether 50 umols of PAR or 80 umols of PAR make a difference in algae in their tank, I kinda just shake my head. 










Most were inline with the values I expected...


----------



## EdWiser

Right algae is not caused by high par. Strictly a nutrient issue. Learned this in reef keeping for the past 30 years.


----------



## burr740

Nice pics. I was skeptical you had that much light since those T5s have one reflector for all bulbs (right?) instead of individual ones. I was thinking you were probably in the 120-150 range tops, haha



Xiaozhuang said:


> Slow growing buceps under 200ish umols of PAR... so high light itself doesn't cause algae, which is more tied to overall tank cleanliness, stable parameters and good plant health than anything else.



Thats the truth! Happy plants in clean conditions just dont get algae. These at the surface under about 400, clean as a whistle


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing

hm, tempted to bump PAR to 200+ at sub now, currently at 173~174 ish.


----------



## Greggz

Xiaozhuang said:


> Slow growing buceps under 200ish umols of PAR... so high light itself doesn't cause algae, which is more tied to overall tank cleanliness, stable parameters and good plant health than anything else. So when folks debate whether 50 umols of PAR or 80 umols of PAR make a difference in algae in their tank, I kinda just shake my head.


But here's the thing.

Many folks do not have an uber clean stable tank full of healthy plants.

Crank up the light to those levels in those tanks and it's a perfect recipe for algae.

So while it's not necessarily the high light causing the algae, in less than perfect conditions it sure can turbo charge it.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Greggz said:


> But here's the thing.
> 
> Many folks do not have an uber clean stable tank full of healthy plants.
> 
> Crank up the light to those levels in those tanks and it's a perfect recipe for algae.
> 
> So while it's not necessarily the high light causing the algae, in less than perfect conditions it sure can turbo charge it.


Most definitely. And having more light may not bring much improvement to most tanks.

One other hidden benefit I guess is that it gives quick feedback - if you did something wrong, algae is fast to let you know. Whereas in slow tanks (I think that's why less experienced folks have problems diagnosing issues in low tech tanks) - there is a lot of lag time between action and plant growth changes. So if X plant dies today, it may not be what was done yesterday that caused it, but what was done the week before. 

To this end - using soil/substrate feeding - there is also a longer lag time than water column feeding impact on plants (roots take a week or 2 to settle in), so diagnosing issues is more tricky unless you keep records or have a very good memory, experience.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Side shot
Getting a bit messy, far too many species probably, but different folks keep asking me to test stuff, so I guess the farm tank is fulfilling its destiny


----------



## EdWiser

Looks like a Beautiful mess to me


----------



## JAMarlow

I love all that variety. Doesn't look messy to me, it looks like a natural aquatic wilderness. Such lovely colors, too.


----------



## cl3537

Xiaozhuang said:


> Side shot
> Getting a bit messy, far too many species probably, but different folks keep asking me to test stuff, so I guess the farm tank is fulfilling its destiny


I hope you don't mind me asking what do you have under that course sand?
I am considering just using coarse sand for a low maintenance scape. Are there any plants that just won't grow in it? Will Osmocote still work as well in course sand as in Aquasoil or fine sand.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

cl3537 said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking what do you have under that course sand?
> I am considering just using coarse sand for a low maintenance scape. Are there any plants that just won't grow in it? Will Osmocote still work as well in course sand as in Aquasoil or fine sand.


This tank is using aquasoil?

In the other tank with sand I have topsoil, osmocote below it. Osmocote works better in soils than sand, as ammonia binds to soil, not sand. If you are dependent on substrate feeding for plants, sand is no substitute for soil. (Hence the usage of aquasoils; else everyone would have just saved cost and gone sand + root tabs)


----------



## cl3537

Xiaozhuang said:


> This tank is using aquasoil?


I can't see the bottom of the substrate as you zoomed in on the photo, what I was asking if there was anything under the sand, I just did a new scape https://i.imgur.com/tnWkvwQ.jpg with only sand and for plant choice was just wondering if there were some plants that won't grow well in the sand with only water column fertilization.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

cl3537 said:


> I can't see the bottom of the substrate as you zoomed in on the photo, what I was asking if there was anything under the sand, I just did a new scape https://i.imgur.com/tnWkvwQ.jpg with only sand and for plant choice was just wondering if there were some plants that won't grow well in the sand with only water column fertilization.


Should have gone for Vin's talk at AGA... Many species (Lythraceae family) grow much better with root than water column feeding.

Bump: Setup a a test tank to check out a new light system (Maxlite) life aqua, and also some new aquascaping tools/construction foam for building up rock hardscape.









As with ADA RGB this too has high red/green saturation









For folks interested in the fertilizer mix I use on my tanks, they are now selling on Amazon under APT complete (lean dosing version) / Estimative index in a bottle (EI version)


----------



## Yaboihunt

Seen a lot of these tanks on Pinterest! So cool to see where the tanks are and who’s maintaining them. 


YaBoiHunt


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Growing out mini-butterfly I got from Thailand. Seems similar to the ones I've seen in SG before so kinda disappointed.
Another interesting note, that I unfortunately do not have a picture for.... is that I've seen an attractive growth form of mini-butterfly when grown with low CO2, low water column nutrients, rich substrate, high light - it becomes very compact, almost no internodes, with leaves about half the size of the ones above. Interesting approach for slow growth/soil tanks.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Older update...
Went to AGA and did a scape demo. Their time allocation was rather tight so had to rush. Took around 3hrs for the hardscape and another hour or so to plant.
Luckily they gave a set of rocks that are quite aesthetic. 
Somewhat happy with the result I think - a lot of glue work to get the rocks angled right.
I prepared even my own cosmetic sand - thinking that they would have lacked that... and I was right. 










BV carpet the new in-thing eh.... it occupies the weird slot of being high requirement, low maintenance plants










Osmocote ... lol


----------



## Xiaozhuang

update on Hygrophila sp. Chai after a year ish of growth









VS last year August ish









seems to like being in open area, but then most plants do


----------



## sushant

Tanks look stunning.

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## Wobblebonk

Is that a white marsilea?


----------



## Desert Pupfish

Xiaozhuang said:


> This tank is using aquasoil?
> 
> In the other tank with sand I have topsoil, osmocote below it. Osmocote works better in soils than sand, as ammonia binds to soil, not sand. If you are dependent on substrate feeding for plants, sand is no substitute for soil. (Hence the usage of aquasoils; else everyone would have just saved cost and gone sand + root tabs)


Sorry for the delayed question, but just stumbled across this thread.

Would ammonia also bind to a high CEC substrate like SafeTsorb, or does it need be soil? And do you need to cap the soil or STS to keep the nutrients in, or does it matter?

Thanks


----------



## jeffkrol

Desert Pupfish said:


> Sorry for the delayed question, but just stumbled across this thread.
> 
> Would ammonia also bind to a high CEC substrate like SafeTsorb, or does it need be soil? And do you need to cap the soil or STS to keep the nutrients in, or does it matter?
> 
> Thanks


It will bind to the clay w/ high CEC just fine.. Soil just has a higher (assumed) holding capacity than the clay IF the soil is high in humus/organics..
If not .. ie. just sand/silt lower clay..pure clay is better..
at least how I understand it..
This gives you an idea of the process..Just consider it water saturated soil.. 


> When ammonia is injected into soil, the initial reaction at the point of release is violent. The ammonia reacts and binds with soil constituents such as organic matter and clays. It reacts with water to form ammonium (NH4+). These reactions help retain ammonia at the injection point. With the high affinity for water, soil moisture is important for limiting the movement of ammonia, but water does not ultimately determine retention in soil. After conversion to ammonium, which is a positively charged ion, it is held on the soil exchange complex and does not move with water. Only after conversion to nitrate (NO3–), via the nitrification process, can it be lost from soil by leaching or denitrification.
> *Chemical and biological reaction of anhydrous ammonia in soil*
> 
> (1) NH3 + H2O = NH4+ + OH–
> The reaction of ammonia with water (1) causes an initial alkaline pH in the ammonia retention zone (pH can temporarily rise above nine at the point of highest concentration). It is free ammonia (NH3) and not ammonium that can be lost from soil at application and is damaging to microorganisms and plant roots/seedlings. As pH goes above 7.3, the equilibrium between ammonium and ammonia results in increased ammonia (the percentage as ammonia would be 1% at pH 7.3, 10% at pH 8.3, and 50% at pH 9.3).
> (2) 2NH4+ + 3O2 = 2NO2– + 2H2O + 4H+
> (3) 2NO2– + O2 = 2 NO3–





https://crops.extension.iastate.edu...erstanding-anhydrous-ammonia-application-soil


Keep in mind there is plenty of ammonia eating bacteria in the soil..


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Desert Pupfish said:


> Sorry for the delayed question, but just stumbled across this thread.
> 
> Would ammonia also bind to a high CEC substrate like SafeTsorb, or does it need be soil? And do you need to cap the soil or STS to keep the nutrients in, or does it matter?
> 
> Thanks


CEC is hardly everything. And providing nutrients isn't the only role of a soil/substrate. SafeTsorb works alright, but its texture is still inferior to soil. And texture matters alot for roots. Even raw soil has a better texture than aquasoils, but the difference is subtle so most folks won't see the differences unless they know what to look for. I think a problem of many of these forums is the reductionist approach to things - nothing trades for actual experimentation and results (and that's why its easy for plenty of folks to wax lyrical about this theory or that, but when you look at their actual tanks and results, not so impressive... )


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing

Xiaozhuang said:


> CEC is hardly everything. And providing nutrients isn't the only role of a soil/substrate. SafeTsorb works alright, but its texture is still inferior to soil. And texture matters alot for roots. Even raw soil has a better texture than aquasoils, but the difference is subtle so most folks won't see the differences unless they know what to look for. I think a problem of many of these forums is the reductionist approach to things - nothing trades for actual experimentation and results (and that's why its easy for plenty of folks to wax lyrical about this theory or that, but when you look at their actual tanks and results, not so impressive... )


what's wrong with the texture on safe-t-sorb? pore spacing too random?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

SingAlongWithTsing said:


> what's wrong with the texture on safe-t-sorb? pore spacing too random?


It's a bit coarse


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Some new plants and side projects:
Eriocaulon cuspidatum









Mini parva, stable after many months










Low tech tank; mostly anubias, java fern









Simple scape

















In the last scape pogostemon erectus is growing well at KH 7. So much for rumours that it requires softwater. It simply doesn't do well with heavy water column fertilization in hardwater - root feeding it in high KH water works perfectly fine.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Some updates 
Latest farm tank pic. Added Gold tetras, quite pleased with their contrast



























Scaped a low tech tank for baby nephew


----------



## vijay_06

The colors are stunning! Are you continuing to use APT complete in your farm tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ipkiss

The farm tank looks better than the main tank!


----------



## Xiaozhuang

vijay_06 said:


> The colors are stunning! Are you continuing to use APT complete in your farm tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. only APT complete, and osmocote in soil.



ipkiss said:


> The farm tank looks better than the main tank!


haha only for plant centric folks... the asians like aquascaping and many don't really care for plant variety all that much (surprisingly). But it has to do with how the hobby has been introduced in one region vs another. Think about the Japanese garden approach - with the top consideration being naturalistic and plants blending with environment. Many folks here don't bother much with exotic or colored plants, there are plant enthusiasts but they make up smaller portion of the market. See how the average Japanese salary man dress vs a marketing executive from France... different archetypes.


----------



## ipkiss

unabashedly plant centric here, and you, sir are partly to blame. 

(I meant that in a very good way of course)


----------



## Ben Belton

What is the green plant in the center of the Crypt flamingo?


----------



## vijay_06

Xiaozhuang said:


> Yep. only APT complete, and osmocote in soil.



Thank you!

How many doses per week and do you change 50% water weekly or more?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggz

Xiaozhuang said:


> haha only for plant centric folks... the asians like aquascaping and many don't really care for plant variety all that much (surprisingly). But it has to do with how the hobby has been introduced in one region vs another. Think about the Japanese garden approach - with the top consideration being naturalistic and plants blending with environment. Many folks here don't bother much with exotic or colored plants, there are plant enthusiasts but they make up smaller portion of the market. See how the average Japanese salary man dress vs a marketing executive from France... different archetypes.


This is an interesting point, and I saw you mention it on one of the FB groups recently. You suggested that folks bring more hardscape into their tanks.

The funny thing is that folks like me started with more hardscape, then over time it got removed and replaced by more plants. 

I am sure like you said it has something to do with culture. Personally I love looking at nature aquascapes, but have no interest at all in creating one. To me, they look like a work of art, but then what? 

So I guess you would call me plant centric. I enjoy the evolving nature of the plant mix and presentation over time. I love trying new plants and love seeing a flowery stem in it's glory. Heck I just enjoy growing plants!

But I am curious. What do Asian aquascapers think of the farm, dutch, dutch like, or otherwise plant centric tanks??


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Style Influences 
Heavily influenced by chinese landscape paintings, penjing (landscape in a pot), bonsai, etc



























Amano's own backyard garden:
Subtlety and naturalness chosen over "showy plants/bright colors". Truely inline with japanese philosophy and approach towards appreciating nature - where it is allowed to freely express itself rather than be manipulated and controlled by man. This is quite opposite to the western approach of artificially arranged gardens.









To give a quick example of some of the influences in Chinese/japanese approach to aquascaping specifically. Super abridged version;
In mandarin we use different terms for cultivating aquatic plants (种水草-meaning grow water plants) vs aquascaping (造景-creating of landscapes/scenery). 
Super simplistic interpretation; Just growing stuff is banal, peasant work, while creating landscapes carries artistry as it requires understanding of artistic & cultural elements, organizing elements as part of a whole. Historical connotations of old social structures where farmers were kinda bottom of the pyramid followed by workers, then "scholars" who governed were the ones that have free time to indulge in art and other aristocratic pursuits. To understand art itself requires study, a deeper understanding of compositional and design principles. Sense of natural placing of plants and hardscape - which comes from understanding nature's organization. Ties back to eastern philosophy of knowing's one's place in the universe, working with nature, seeing the big picture & environment. Seeing/appreciating the passage of time. Having plants grown in and merge with the hardscape is one such effect. 

In short, what would they think of farm, dutch tanks ? Unsophisticated child's play that is focused on cheap gimmicks of color and novelty, rather than focusing on higher values of overall design/organization/composition, understanding of natural order, subtle composition etc. (exaggerated to show the point in a short passage)

There are of course plant focused folks in asia and folks that straddle both sides. Generally, most folks look to do aquascaping rather than just grow plants well though.


----------



## ipkiss

Xiaozhuang said:


> In short, what would they think of farm, dutch tanks ? Unsophisticated child's play that is focused on cheap gimmicks of color and novelty, rather than focusing on higher values of overall design/organization/composition, understanding of natural order, subtle composition etc. (exaggerated to show the point in a short passage)
> .


tell us how you "really" feel!  ok ok, at risk of being labelled as a troll for taking things out of context, i will have you and anyone else who may misunderstand my post that i did read yours a few times over and actually sat on it for a while to figure out what bothered me on my first reading. 

i first thought, oh you dismissed lowly plant growers and i was going to write a post about the importance of farming, who knows nature better than the farmer, but thats not right. industrial farming has taken nature out of the equation. 

then, i thought, was it the aristocracy vs the commoners? the elitist i have time for artistry take? no, clearly, we all have some time for this hobby. 

perhaps its the glaring spotlight on my own lack of observance for the finer points of art. i think thats it. if I'm to grow, I should not get defensive over the obvious note on my deficit. 

but no, i think i figured it out. i think its the eastern view that the west is uncultured swine  readers, please note the emoji.

a dutch scape, or western gardening should probably not be dismissed as mere man controlling nature, err, well perhaps you do have that one right. 


but to lump dutch scapes and western gardens into not understanding composition, childs play, to not be sophisticated, and by extension, dare i say, to lack artistry may be a little broad of the brush?

im no fan of the "rules" of dutch scaping contests and i have no intention of making such a tank either, but i do think there is a painstaking attention to design and composition. there is definitely an art to, and many a cultured scholar have spent hours of their life down, such an impractical time sink. 

likewise, i would argue that you have spent a bit of time in the composition and much nuances can be observed in your farm tank. which is why it evokes such joy from me when i view it. it is pleasing to the eyes of many, and by simple human nature, that is usually not possible if composition was not considered. 

i see the labor, time, and effort that went into it. it is so much more than just a farm tank, evolved into "scape" even if not termed a such, and definitely not childs play. let any regular hobbyist even try to replicate it or its "style" and they will find it quite a challenge. you have imparted your artistry into it whether you intended it or not. 

and, i entirely understand you were just expressing the views of others when you said that quote above, and you do a very fair job of highlighting certain "tunnel visions" to borrow from your writings, but i felt that i had to point out that particular bit of tunnel vision too just in case you were getting swayed that way.

perhaps at the end of it all, i'm just railing against traditional, structured concepts vs free, expressive ones that are not definable by terms. (said the guy who spews silly haikus in his journal, what irony) merely one pebble of opinion against a river of movement. 

like modern fusion eateries, if the food tastes good, it is great food
then,
if the view is pleasing, it is a great scape.


----------



## Greggz

Xiaozhuang said:


> In short, what would they think of farm, dutch tanks ? Unsophisticated child's play that is focused on cheap gimmicks of color and novelty, rather than focusing on higher values of overall design/organization/composition, understanding of natural order, subtle composition etc. (exaggerated to show the point in a short passage)


Dennis thanks for the reply and the detailed answer. It's a good read and similar to what I expected. Very interesting how culture shapes our perception of things.

And I get it. The nature scapes to me have always been more about "art" than growing plants. More "highbrow" if you like. Like I said, I love seeing them, but have no desire to create one. At the risk of sounding too "lowbrow", from my perspective most look kind of the same? Again, I am sure that is cultural influence. I am not seeing what those from another culture might see.

And I get the comments on Dutch/Farm tanks. Heck, I am no artist. I am not trying to create anything with deep meaning. I just love growing plants and creating a presentation this is pleasing to my eye. If that means I am using cheap gimmicks of color and novelty.....then I am guilty as charged!:grin2:

In the end, I guess it all comes down to the old saying...."Beauty is in the eye of the beholder".


----------



## Immortal1

If I could add just a little to Greggs comment about "beauty is in the eye of the beholder". Dennis's first picture shows an amazing piece of Chinese landscape. If one spent their entire life around such beauty, then I could certainly understand wanting to re-create that beauty...

For thouse of us whe grew up in the midwestern states of the United States, our scenery is not exactly what I would call "stunning". 

I really do like what Dennis has created in his living room. Would I like to give it a try someday? Absolutely. But for now I think I will continue learning to be a good farmer :nerd:










Welcome to Iowa


----------



## ipkiss

@Immortal1 , i better see a miniature cow in your next tank 

maybe this is equally apt?

"amber waves of grain"
image borrowed from
https://fineartamerica.com/featured/amber-waves-of-grain-painting-debra-and-dave-vanderlaan.html


----------



## Streetwise

I think @Xiaozhuang is describing the hobby dynamics in SE Asia, and not projecting his own values.

He is nice enough to document and share many aquarium strategies.

I do think people might have different attitudes about nature based on living in the woods, the mountains, the plains, the desert, the river, the coast, the suburbs, the village, the city, etc.

Cheers


----------



## Xiaozhuang

A pile of updated tank photos, many with new macro lens
Table scape:









Farm tank:


----------



## cl3537

Greggz said:


> And I get the comments on Dutch/Farm tanks. Heck, I am no artist. I am not trying to create anything with deep meaning. I just love growing plants and creating a presentation this is pleasing to my eye. If that means I am using cheap gimmicks of color and novelty.....then I am guilty as charged!:grin2:



The thing is to though, you aren't just growing plants in your display tank, and you do care about what is pleasing to the eye, it isn't just a plant farming tank. It isn't just cheap gimmicks of color and novelty and you have created a beautiful aquascape which requires a constant diligence and dedication, however artificial looking it might be. There are also rules and aesthetic considerations to the 'Dutch' style and formal Dutch style of aquascaping as well.

The difference is to the 'Dutch' aquascaper the priority appears to be is balancing different varieties of healthy and rare plants and colors, whereas Diorama style aquascapes the focus is on creating a beautiful and realistic looking natural scenes, using natural materials including hardscape and plants.

It isn't easy to duplicate at a high level the Dutch style or the Diorama style, but I would say the level of skill required to get to the top level of Diorama style and to be winning AGA contests is much more competitive and difficult and requires far greater talent than the equivalent in the Dutch style.

I have neither the talent nor motivation anymore to put the time into my tank to get it up to such lofty standards but I can appreciate those who do in either style.


----------



## Immortal1

@Xiaozhuang - always impressed by the level of color you are able to achieve within your tanks. 
I have tried pushing PAR higher in one of my tanks but plant health generally seems to suffer which leads to algae growth which leads me back to where my tank seems comfortable. 
Your various pics serve as an inspiration to many of us.
Thank-you


----------



## Greggz

Hey Dennis always good to see you slumming over here on TPT!:grin2:

Great set of pics and a beautiful display of healthy and colorful plants.

Thanks for sharing. Always a pleasure to see what's new.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Probably the last update for this thread - all other updates will be on my personal site/instagram/FB all of which are easy enough to find. This site requires me (or people from my region?) to do a captcha every single time I log in and I'm not up for that.

Some stuff I've been growing for the past months/year

Hygrophila sp Chai patch has propagated - patch grown from a single stalk couple years back









Ghost has grown in well in new farm tank:









Buceps in high PAR; under water correction factor for this meter model is 1.31; so around 290 PAR for these 









Overview of new farm tank


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Top view of farm tank:









Low tech project









Another simple Iwagumi, Rotala blood red at background











Some new species: Rotala blood red - doesn't require nitrate limitation to be very red









Bacopa salzmannii - this variant is particularly purple:


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Close ups of Rotala macrandra mini type 4 'green' under higher light:









Cabomba furcata:









Didiplis diandra compound pic:









Rotala macrandra variegated:









Proserpinaca palustris:










Good day folks. A lot of the growing information for these species can be found on my main website 2hr aquarist


----------



## Greggz

Dennis that is quite the flex!!!

Beautiful group of pictures. Outstanding color and health.

Thanks for always setting the bar high!! Gives myself and everyone else something to aspire to.


----------

